#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-20
<ahmtblbl> herkese günaydın
<varadero> sanada
<varadero> ahmtblbl yaptınızmı projeleri
<zfmf> selam ahali
<varadero> slm zfmf
<ahmtblbl> varadero selam
<ahmtblbl> yeni geldim
<ahmtblbl> ne sen sor ne ben söyleyim
<ahmtblbl> parayıda getirttik
<ahmtblbl> ama ekap tarihi 20 sine verince bizim iş yattı :)
<ahmtblbl> bu sene için daha doğrusu
<varadero> :)
<varadero> kısmet
<ahmtblbl> 2011 de tekrar para getirtebilirse idarecilerimiz
<ahmtblbl> yıl sonuna iş biter inşallah
<varadero> :)
<ahmtblbl> allah devlette kimseye iş yaptırmasın
<varadero> bizim sanallaştırma da aynı işte
<varadero> 8 ay oldu
<ahmtblbl> adam kanser olur
<varadero> daha sipariş geçilmeyen şeyler var
<varadero> devlette deiliz :)
<ahmtblbl> yok canım sizde farklıdır
<ahmtblbl> bizim ki tam bir komedi
<ahmtblbl> parayıda kabul ettirdim hesaba geldi
<ahmtblbl> ekapa şartnameyi giricez
<ahmtblbl> ihale tarihini 20 sine attı otamatik
<ahmtblbl> 24 ü maliye ödeme son günü demiş
<varadero> :)
<varadero> bizim cihazlara karar veremiyoruz
<ahmtblbl> benim tanıdıklarım var sağolsunlar o konuda yardım  ediyorlar
<ahmtblbl>  :)
<varadero> server leri fln aldık storage kaldi geriye
<varadero> oda bu hafta fln sipariş edilecek
<ahmtblbl> özel sektör ne de olsa
<varadero> herşeyin artısı eksisi var
<varadero> özel sektorde de her seferinde biris burnunu sokup
<varadero> bir icat çıkarıyor
<varadero> en baştan teklif al
<varadero> toplantı yap
<varadero> firmalar la arada ticari alışveriş var
<varadero> adamlar bizden mal almazsanız sizinle ticareti keseriz diye tehtid ediyorlar
<varadero> fln fistik
<varadero> bir sürü pis iş
<ahmtblbl> ama en azından bir ekip var bu konuda dimi
<varadero> ekip derken ? :)
<ahmtblbl> yani birlikte araştırıp karar veren birliktelik :)
<varadero> 2 kişi sorumlu gerisi 2-3 kişi burnunu sokmacı
<ahmtblbl> o kötü o zaman
<varadero> 6 kişi de satın alma komisyonu
<varadero> en sonda onlar mutlu olacak
<ahmtblbl> ha bir de o var
<varadero> çok bişi değişmiyor anlican
<varadero> önümüzdeki hafta sipariş geçemezlerse
<varadero> 2010 bütçesi ölüyor
<varadero> 0 dan başlıyoruz
<ahmtblbl> bizde aynen
<ahmtblbl> öldü
<varadero> gördünmü hep aynı :)
<ahmtblbl> allah rahmet eylesin
<varadero> biz fiyat almaya mart da başladık
<varadero> düşün
<varadero> fiyatını ilk aldığımız mal la şimdikinin uzaktan yakından hiç bişeyi benzemiyor
<ahmtblbl> varadero çıkmam lazım
<ahmtblbl> görüşmek üzere
<ahmtblbl> kolay gelsin
<varadero> bye
<varadero> sanada
<ahmtblbl> teşk.
<oxygen> selam
<elfonia> selam
<KaRa_LaHaNa> s.a.
<suigeneris> hoşgeldin KaRa_LaHaNa
<KaRa_LaHaNa> laptopumun ekranı çatladı
<KaRa_LaHaNa> harici monitör aldım
<suigeneris> üfff
<KaRa_LaHaNa> ve bağladım
<KaRa_LaHaNa> suigeneris: sorma
<KaRa_LaHaNa> ekran çözünürlüğünü ayarlamaya çalışırken
<KaRa_LaHaNa> bi şey yaptım ve
<KaRa_LaHaNa> panel gözükmüyor
<KaRa_LaHaNa> ekranın dışında
<KaRa_LaHaNa> kaldı
<KaRa_LaHaNa> ekran özünürlüğünü eski haline nasıl getirebilirim
<suigeneris> yamulmuyorsam windows tuşuyla birlikte farenin tekerleğiyle oynadın
<KaRa_LaHaNa> şimdi yine oynadım ama düzelmedi
<suigeneris> windows tuşuna basılı tut ve fare tekerleğini geri çek
<suigeneris> bana da olmuştu
<KaRa_LaHaNa> yaptım ama olmadı
<suigeneris> hmm
<suigeneris> Sistem > Tercihler > Ekranlar
<KaRa_LaHaNa> ekran ayarlama seçeneğini bi ayarlayabilsem
<KaRa_LaHaNa> suigeneris: panel yok
<KaRa_LaHaNa> sistem yazısına ulaşamıyorum
<suigeneris> hmm o zaman şöyle yap
<suigeneris> konsol açabiliyor musun?
<KaRa_LaHaNa> evet
<KaRa_LaHaNa> alt+f2 ile geliyor o
<KaRa_LaHaNa> allahtan o geliyor
<suigeneris> oradan rm -rf .gconf* .gnome yaz
<suigeneris> ondan sonra sudo service gdm restart yaz
<KaRa_LaHaNa> unknown instance yazdı
<KaRa_LaHaNa> ubuntu da denetim masassı gibi bişi yokmu
<KaRa_LaHaNa> yüklenebilecek
<suigeneris> yok
<suigeneris> şunu dene
<suigeneris> ondan sonra sudo service gdm-binary restart
<KaRa_LaHaNa> unrecognized service
<KaRa_LaHaNa> dedi
<suigeneris> ps aux | grep dm yapsana bir
<suigeneris> bu arada, ubuntu mu kubuntu mu?
<barisubuntu> !op
<barisubuntu> arkadaşlar
<barisubuntu> ubuntu desktop sürümü pc var
<barisubuntu> proxy haline getirmek istiyorum okul bilgisayarı için
<barisubuntu> nasıl yapabilirim
<barisubuntu> var mı bilgisi olan
<barisubuntu> subay^^ sen bilirsin :D
<barisubuntu> ya da acemi
<acemi> proxy derken kasdettigin?
<barisubuntu> ya şimdi okulda
<barisubuntu> bilgisayarlar facebooka falan girmiyor meb engelinde
<barisubuntu> biz de firefox penceresine proxy adresi giriyorduk arkadaşın kendi makinesiydi
<barisubuntu> evde proxy kurmuş açık bırakıp gidiyordu
<barisubuntu> o şekilde facebook falan açabiliyorduk
<barisubuntu> yani bu bilgisayarı aynı zamanda proxy sunucusu haline getirmek
<acemi> facebooka girebilmek icin yani
<subay^^> eskiden kullanırdık bazı programlar ile ama bu adsl modemlerden sonra kullanmadım hiç, özellikle linuxta kullanmadım hiç barisubuntu
<subay^^> aslında bu arada aklıma bir soru dahi geliyor, bir bilgisayarı adsl modem gibi kullanmak mümkünmü diye?
<barisubuntu> mümkündür bence
<barisubuntu> gerekli çıkışları verdikten sonra
<barisubuntu> acemi, sadece facebook değil bir çok site engellenmiş
<barisubuntu> artı download da yapılmıyor
<subay^^> bencede mümkün olmalı, kendisinin bir modemi olan makinalar bu işi yapabilmeli
<barisubuntu> sonuçta adsl modemlerin içinde de
<barisubuntu> bir sistem kurulu
<barisubuntu> aynı sistem bilgisayara da kurulabilir bence
<barisubuntu> bunlar da sistemi barındırmak için hdd kullanıyorlar sonuçta
<barisubuntu> ya da onun benzeri bir şey
<subay^^> sonuçtaolay elektronik devreye nasıl çalışması gerektiğini söylüyorsun
<barisubuntu> gerekli donanım sağlanırsa bence kurulur yani :D
<barisubuntu> şimdi ben nasıl kurucam proxy serverı
<barisubuntu> :D
<subay^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/squid.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Squid - Proxy Server (at help.ubuntu.com)
<barisubuntu> squid ile
<barisubuntu> neler yapabilirim
<barisubuntu> ben burdaki bilgisayarı açık bıraksam
<barisubuntu> proxy haline gelir mi okuldan girsem?
<barisubuntu> modemden port açmam gerekir mi?
<subay^^> bilmem
<subay^^> incele onu
<barisubuntu> squid çalıştıramıyorum
<barisubuntu> kurdum ama
<barisubuntu> çalışıyormuş :D
<barisubuntu> baris@baris-localhost:~$ sudo squid
<barisubuntu> 2010/12/20 18:41:27| Squid is already running!  Process ID 4533
<barisubuntu> böyle dedi
<barisubuntu> ne yapayım şimdi
<KaRa_LaHaNa> suigeneris: hallettim
<KaRa_LaHaNa> yardımların için 10x
<suigeneris> nasıl hallettin?
<KaRa_LaHaNa> deneme yanılma
<KaRa_LaHaNa> alt-f1
<KaRa_LaHaNa> başlatı hareket ettiriyor diye düşündüm
<KaRa_LaHaNa> sonra 2 yanına
<KaRa_LaHaNa> sonra 2.nci seçenek
<KaRa_LaHaNa> sayarak gittim sonra
<KaRa_LaHaNa> :)
<KaRa_LaHaNa> 8.nci denemede ekran ayarları bölümü geldi
<KaRa_LaHaNa> şimdi xorg'a çözünürlük eklemem gerekicek
<KaRa_LaHaNa> bakalım yapabilecekmiyim
<KaRa_LaHaNa> şimdilik çıkıyorum
<KaRa_LaHaNa> herkese
<KaRa_LaHaNa> iyi akşamlar
<KaRa_LaHaNa> tekrar selam
<KaRa_LaHaNa> ekran çöz
<KaRa_LaHaNa> of ya
<KaRa_LaHaNa> ekran çözünürlüklerine 1360*768 ekran çözünürlüğünü nasıl ekleyebilirim
<KaRa_LaHaNa> bilen kimse yok mu kanalda
<barisubuntu> bot da kendi kafasına göre takılıyo artık :D
<okay> strigi servisini nasil başlatırım ?
<genctelefon> slm
<solid> Selamlar
<mrcan> a.s.
<moskov> easypeasy ne la
<moskov> putty ne
<firehawk> slm ubuntudaşlarım
<firehawk> sizlerden bir konuda yardım isteyecektim
<firehawk> kimse yok mu?
<firehawk> benim bir sorum olacak ubuntuda chrome kullanırken windows media playerla çalışan videolar içeren sayfalardaki videoları açamıyorum
<firehawk> oysa firefox çok güzel açıyor
<firehawk> sorunu nasıl çözerim
<genctelefon> firefox kullan
<firehawk> peki bir sorum daha olacak
<firehawk> onun çözümü yoksa
<genctelefon> trt gibi web tv mi izliyorsun
<firehawk> evet
<genctelefon> trt google calışıyor
<firehawk> kaffeine uydu listesi yapılandırma gibi birşey varmış
<firehawk> onuda çözemedim bir türlü forumda
<genctelefon> kde anlamıyorum
<genctelefon> var
<firehawk> yok kde paketlerinden kafein kurulabiliyormuş gnome'a
<genctelefon> fazla salıklı degil
<firehawk> ondan zaten biraz araştırdım ama nasıl olacağını bilemedim
<firehawk> şu an kopete'le yazışıyorum sizlerle
<genctelefon> Empathy
<genctelefon> kullan
<firehawk> empatyde titreşim gönderemiyorsun ya
<genctelefon> hiç titretmedim
<firehawk> ben yapmaya çalıştım yokmuş
<genctelefon> msn için amsn
<firehawk> yanlız radyo işi güzel ubuntuda southcastleri ekledim
<genctelefon> kullanıyorum
<firehawk> de tv için nasıl yapıcam bilemedim
<firehawk> birde google earth kuramıyorum
<genctelefon> 1010 mu
<firehawk> ha evet ubuntu 10.10
<genctelefon> super os ve benzeri depolarda bulursun
<genctelefon> ozaman zor
<firehawk> süperos ?
<genctelefon> ubuntu özelleştirilmiş sürümü
<genctelefon> 1010 earth yok
<firehawk> ya şu google earth'ü nasıl kurcam indirdim bir bin uzantılı dosya geldi
<slarikan> bazen sh dosyaadı.bin işe yarıyo
<firehawk> deniyorum komutu şimdi
<firehawk> ya sh Google Earth.bin diyorum olmuyor
<firehawk> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<firehawk> ^
<firehawk> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<firehawk> ^
<firehawk> Couldn't load 'setup.data/setup.xml'
<firehawk> böyle mesajlar geliyor
<slarikan> :(
<firehawk> slm ubuntudaşlarım
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-21
<firehawk> google earth problemi çözüldü arkadaşlar
<firehawk> libscore paketi kurulu gelmediği için google earrth kurulsada çalışmıyormuş
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam zfmf
<varadero> zfmf nasilsin
<zfmf> iyidir sagol senden
<varadero> idare
<zfmf> gavurlarin noel öncesi stress yok :D
<zfmf> bizde
<zfmf> yilbasindan sonra baslar yine
<varadero> :)=
<varadero> bizim gavurlar durmuyo herhalde bi tek
<varadero> durmadan iş çıkıyor
<zfmf> :D
<zfmf> cogu allahtan tatile gidiyo :D
<zfmf> cuma en mübarek gün burda
<zfmf> piyasayi sevindiriyorlar hediye almakla :D
<zfmf> allahdan bizde böyle bayram yok
<zfmf> tüm sülaleye hediyemi alinir muahah
<zfmf> hic sevmem hediye almasini ne alcama karar veremem
<varadero> uheeh
<oxygen> varadero,
<oxygen> selam abi
<datalay> slm
<solid> slm
<varadero> slm
<solid> slm
<suigeneris> bu internet explorer isteyen siteleri öyle bir seviyorum, öyle bir seviyorum ki...
<varadero> gicik dimi :)
<solid> Microsoft technologies know better...
<Yahuda> Selamlar.
<varadero> sanada Yahuda
<Yahuda> Sorum olacağıdı.
<Yahuda> Mikrofon ile ilgili.
<Yahuda> 10.10 kullanıyorum.
<Yahuda> Mikrofon Ubuntu açıldığında aktive olmuyor.
<Yahuda> Sound preferences'a girip mikrofon girişini değiştirip tekrar eski hâline getirmem gerekiyor.
<KaRa_LaHaNa> selam arkadaslar
<Adil> ara ara ses gidiyor
<Adil> neden olabilir sizce
<Adil> bazı günler bilgisayarı açtığımda
<Adil> ses oluyor
<Adil> bazı günler
<Adil> olmuyor
<Adil> :S
<Adil> bi fikriniz
<Adil> var mı
<suigeneris> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X38mhqf1zeE
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - Fight Fail - Worst Fight Scene Ever (at www.youtube.com)
<Adil> mrb
<Adil> bu konuda bir fikri
<Adil> olan var mı acaba
<Adil> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,24289.0.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: bazen ses geliyor bazen gelmiyor (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
<Adil> ?
<okay> Sa
<okay> taskbar thunb içi boş neden bilen var mi ?
<okay> "görev çubuğu küçük resim"
<swordfish_-> herkese guzel geceler.
<swordfish_-> kimse yok galba
<swordfish_-> selamlar
<firehawk> slm
<swordfish_-> redhat tabanlı dağıtımları az bucuk kullandım ama
<swordfish_-> ubuntuda yeniyim.
<swordfish_-> güze açıkcası.
<swordfish_-> şeyi sormak istiyorum
<swordfish_-> bu ubuntu-server nedir debian nedir ?
<swordfish_-> ne dir derken ileride ne oldu ?
<swordfish_-> server tabanda ubuntu-desktopdan mı gidelim yoksa debiandan mı başlayalım
<swordfish_-> kısaca, çok farkı varmı bu iki dağıtımın
<firehawk> debian ubuntunun paket proğramları kullandığı bir kaynak paket deposudur ve debian aynı zamanda  aynı windows2un ilk zamanlarda  proğram kurman için ms dos
<firehawk> bilmen gerektiği gibi bir komut satırı temelli bir işletim sistemiyken
<firehawk> ubuntu ise daha çok yazılım merkezindeki proğram paketleri tık kur tık kaldır temelli kullanıcı temelli bir işletim sistemidir. acemi kullanıcıları dikkate alan basit ara yüzüyle
<firehawk> bana göre  en stabil linux dağıtımıdır
<acemi> amma salladi adam
<acemi> swordfish_-: cok farki yok ama debian kararli surumu, daha uzun testen geciyor
<swordfish_-> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-22
<pool0> uyunayan varmı
<pool0> işe gidicem
<pool0> bu saatte
<zfmf> selam millet
<JosefF> seks
<suigeneris> selam sana antonius
<evrim> slm millet
<taygun> gençler siz hangi linuxu kullanıyorsunuz ?
<suigeneris> selam evrim
<suigeneris> taygun sen hangi kanaldasın?
<taygun> Nasıl yani ?
<Fatih_M> :)
<suigeneris> neyse, ben ubuntu kullanıyorum
<taygun> Ben Arch çıydım Ubuntuya geçtim 1 yıldır filan
<taygun> kanal derken ?? Türk kanallarında takılmam pek ben
<taygun> Compsci, ai ,  robotics de oluyorum genelde
<Fatih_M> taygun, suigeneris burası ubuntu kanalı, dolayısıyla genelimiz ubuntu kullanıyor demek istemişti...
<evrim> yok yani arkadaş versiyon olarak demiş
<taygun> Yahu ben Archlinuxççtr de takılırken  eski archcılar oluyordu arch ı bırakmış
<evrim> bence:d
<taygun> Bu kadar katı olmayın arkadaşlar
<Fatih_M> herhangi bir katılık yok
<evrim> yani anlamamış olan nazikce sorsun ne demek istedin diye
<Fatih_M> yanlış aksettirdiysek özür dileriz
<evrim> böle kötü yaklaşımlarla bir yere varamayız arkadaşlar
<suigeneris> kötü yaklaşım falan yok evrim
<taygun> Tamam guys cooldown
<suigeneris> kusura bakmayın arkadaşlar
<Fatih_M> taygun, neden arch'dan ubuntu'ya geçtiniz?
<evrim> yok ya ne kusuru ;)
<taygun> Çok bakım yapmak zorund akalıyordum, repolar stable olmuyor genelde o kadar uğraşçak vakti pek bulamıyordum.
<Fatih_M> hmm
<Fatih_M> 5 sene önce arch bir makinem vardı 10 küsür saniyede açılıyordu :)
<Fatih_M> p4
<taygun> grafik arayüz kullanmayan arkadaşları gerççi bulmuyorum.
<taygun> gerçekçi*
<Fatih_M> grafik arayüzü kullanmadığımı söylemedim
<Fatih_M> sadece 10 saniyede boot oluyordu makine ;)
<taygun> Grafik arayüzle beraber power tuşuna basmadan itibaren 10 sn ?
<Fatih_M> evet
<Fatih_M> o makineyi bu sene başında 100 liraya sattım :D
<taygun> Hangi arayüz ?
<Fatih_M> gnome
<Fatih_M> x
<taygun> Dostum senin  saat sanırım Einstein'dan ders almış
<taygun> Relativite  çerçevesinde yavaş çalışıyor sana galiba :P
<Fatih_M> hehe %40 yanılma payım olsun
<Fatih_M> 14 sn olsun o halde.
<taygun> 14 saniye  tutan bir işlemde  %40 yanılma payı 10 saniye etmez ki ?*
<taygun> 14 * 0.6 =  8.4 sn ediyor
<Fatih_M> 10 * 1,4
<taygun> :) şaka bir yana
<JosefF> lamers
<JosefF> taygun: ben arch i yarim senedir update etmiyom yinede bana misin demiyo
<JosefF>  <taygun> Çok bakım yapmak zorund akalıyordum, repolar stable olmuyor genelde o kadar uğraşçak vakti pek bulamıyordum. -- sanirim salliyorsun.
<JosefF> kanalda da hic görmedim seni
<taygun> solid nickim...
<taygun> size mi kanıtlıycam kendimi varaderoya sorun
<JosefF> pakoyu taniyon mu
<taygun> küfürcü paco ?
<taygun> ana avrat düz gidiyordu en son
<JosefF> bosuna etmemis demek
<suigeneris> ha tamam varadero biliyorsa sağlam adamdır <--- ne saçma bir şey
<taygun> Alper 7/24 takıldıgından söyledim ama
<taygun> sizin niyetiniz belli
<suigeneris> neymiş niyetimiz?
<taygun> her yeni gördüğünüze böyle düşmanca yaklaşıyorsanız
<taygun> bu kanaldan cacık çıkmaz.
<suigeneris> yok ya
<suigeneris> takılıyoruz sadece
<taygun> adam gelmiş bana troll muamaelesi yapıyor
<zfmf> taygun:  bi adam yüzünden kanali karaladin usta
<zfmf> onu pek ciddiye alma sen, bos bos konusuyo bi kac gündür
<zfmf> :D
<Oguu> selam, yardımcı olabilecek kimse var mı
<Oguu> ?
<taygun> Sorun nedir
<Oguu> ya bi sd karta yazamıyorum bir türlü
<Oguu> dosya sistemi msdos diyor
<Oguu> ne yaptıysam yazmayı başaramadım
<taygun> mount ederken -f ile dosya sistemini belirttiniz mi
<JosefF> cöpe at
<JosefF> sil ubuntuyu
<Oguu> (:
<Oguu> hayır, dosya sistemi auto
<Oguu> fstab'da öyle yazdım yani
<Oguu> fat-32 yazdım falan
<Oguu> kabul etmedi
<JosefF> falan yazman sakat
<JosefF> taygun: troll degil lamersin
<Oguu> :/
<suigeneris> Oguu read-only file system mi diyor?
<taygun> Seninle aynı textboux paylaştığıma o kadar üzgünüm ki  JosefF
<Oguu> evet
<taygun> textbox'ı
<suigeneris> fsck.msdos dene
<suigeneris> ya da çıkar tekrar tak
<suigeneris> bazen öyle yapıyor
<Oguu> hayır
<Oguu> ubuntuyu yüklediğimden beri
<Oguu> bu kartlar böyle yapıyor
<suigeneris> ben telefonumda aynısını yaptım, oldu
<Oguu> fsck.msdos'u nasıl yapıcam tam olarak
<JosefF> fsck yaramaz
<suigeneris> sudo fsck.msdos /dev/bilmemne
<suigeneris> JosefF sen yaramazsın
<JosefF> kullanici haklaridir
<JosefF> kullanicinin takilabilir bellege yazma hakki yoktur
<Oguu> use first fat? use second fat?
<Oguu> hangisini seçeyim?
<suigeneris> başıma geldi diyorum JosefF
<suigeneris> first
<Oguu> Reclaimed 16729 unused clusters (68521984 bytes).
<Oguu> Free cluster summary wrong (6538 vs. really 23267)
<Oguu> 1) Correct
<Oguu> 2) Don't correct
<Oguu> ne demeliyim buna?
<JosefF> 1
<JosefF> %50 :)
<Oguu> hiç bi işe yaramadı :/
<varadero> zfmf
<zfmf> buyur
<varadero> backup tan nefret ettiğimi söylemişmiydim
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> hehe noldu hayirdir
<zfmf> sölemistin :D
<varadero> o backup hala bitmedi :d
<varadero> 3 gün oldu yahu
<^> pgp encrypt yap bir de varadero
<^> :)
<^> bir hafta suruyor 2 TB
<varadero> alti üstü backup dönüyorum
<varadero> 700 GB
<varadero> pazartesi sabah başladım
<varadero> senin hesaptan bile uzun sürüyor bu hesapla
<zfmf> :D
<zfmf> valla kolay gelsin ne diyem
<erkekgil> haps mucx
<erkekgil> napiyon bu lamerlerin arasinda
<zfmf> diyene bah hele :d
<erkekgil> GNU/linux dünyasinin mesihiyim ben
<_haps_> erkekgil, mucx
<_haps_> kendimi cok yanliz hissettim irc e daldim
<erkekgil> slarikan: pardüs mü ubuntumu karar ver
<erkekgil> sdn de ne takiliyon sen?
<slarikan> mecburmuyum
<erkekgil> mecbursun
<suigeneris> yalnız olmalı, yanlız değil
<_haps_> sdn güzel ortam heycanlı çocuklar var :)
<erkekgil> belli
<slarikan> :P
<erkekgil> rambo gideli tadi kalmadi
<_haps_> hahaha
<_haps_> ramboyu seviyordum yahu nereye gitti adam bilmiyorum
<_haps_> distro çikariyordu en son
<_haps_> :)
<erkekgil> http://yansiklopedi.org/wiki/Tulga_Linux
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Tulga Linux - Yansiklopedi (at yansiklopedi.org)
<_haps_> hahahahah
<_haps_> Richard M. Stallman
<_haps_> Tulga Public License üzerinde çalışmalarımız başladı bile.
<_haps_> yansiklopedi  güzel biryermiş yeni gördüm
<_haps_> :))  http://images.uncyc.org/tr/f/f5/Linux_sex.jpg
<erkekgil> rambo silmis sayfayi
<_haps_> http://yansiklopedi.org/wiki/Tulga_Linux  burasi açiliyor bende devamıda mı var dı :)
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Tulga Linux - Yansiklopedi (at yansiklopedi.org)
<zfmf> postfix de greyliting den geri dönen mailler mailq ya girmiyomu?
<LN1> Hi
<LN1> do you know what kolpalamasın means?
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> wine ag bilgisini nasıl ögreniriz
<KaRa_LaHaNa> s.a
<KaRa_LaHaNa> arkadaşlar
<KaRa_LaHaNa> bir arkadaşımın masaüstüne ubuntu kuruyorum
<KaRa_LaHaNa> fakat bir hata verdi
<KaRa_LaHaNa> haayı hatırlamıyorum
<KaRa_LaHaNa> şimdi tekrar kurulum seçeneklerine geldim
<KaRa_LaHaNa> hata gelince yazınca yazıcam
<KaRa_LaHaNa> yardımcı ollurmusunuz
<KaRa_LaHaNa> tekrar s.a
<KaRa_LaHaNa> koptum demin
<KaRa_LaHaNa> kusura bakmayın
<genctelefon> as
<KaRa_LaHaNa> bir arkadaşımın desktopuna ubuntu 10.04 kuruyorum
<KaRa_LaHaNa> bi hata verdi
<KaRa_LaHaNa> şimdi hatırlayamıyorum ama kurulumu tekrar başlattım
<KaRa_LaHaNa> tekrar aynı hatayı verirse bana yardımcı olurmusunuz
<genctelefon> veririz
<genctelefon> ubuntu 10.04  mükürüyorsun
<KaRa_LaHaNa_Ts> arkadaşlar nette problem var
<KaRa_LaHaNa_Ts> düşüp duruyorum
<KaRa_LaHaNa_Ts> kusura bakmayın
<firehawk> slm
<firehawk> arkadaşlar
<firehawk> müsaitseniz size bir soru soracaktım
<firehawk> ubuntuda laptoplarda sarj sorunu yaşayıpta çözeniniz varmıdır varsa önerilerini bekliyorum
<genctelefon> nasıl bir sorun
<firehawk> kimse yok mu?
<firehawk> ben windows zımbırtısında sarjım 1,5 -2 saat sürerken bunda hem fan ısnıyor hem de pil çapuk
<firehawk> yani 1 saatte boşalıyor
<genctelefon> desktop sürümümü
<firehawk> evet
<genctelefon> notbook sürümüyle dene
<genctelefon> veya paketlerini kur
<firehawk> onun adresi nerde ben sitesinde sadece netbook ve desktop sürümünü görmüştüm
<genctelefon> 10.04 mü 10.10 mu
<firehawk> 10.10
<genctelefon> netbook pardon
<firehawk> netbook sürümünü USB bellekte denedim
<firehawk> ama sanki aynı gibi
<firehawk> desktop sürümünde panele  işlemci seviyesi izleyicisi proğramı eklemekle yarım saat dayanan sistem
<firehawk> 1 saate 1:15 dakkaya kadar dayandı pil
<genctelefon> usb veya calşan cd remi kasar
<firehawk> desktopu laptopa kurduğumda 1:15 ddakka dayanırken
<firehawk> usb'den çalıştırdığım netbook edition da aynı  sürede bitecek gibiydi pili
<genctelefon> aynısürede bitirir
<firehawk> netbook edition'ı tam olarak pil performansını test edemedim ama bir 45 dakka da pilin bir güç grafiğine bakarak tahmn edebildim
<firehawk> destkopta netbookta sanki aynı sonucu verecek gibime geliyor
<genctelefon> sanmam
<firehawk> siz pil performansı açısından netbook edition'ı usb ye değil hardiske kur derseniz onuda denerim benim için problem dedğil
<firehawk> neticede laptopta ubuntudan en iiyi verimi sağlamam gerek
<genctelefon> kur dene
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<wingless> selam s0u][ight
<genctelefon> as
<s0u][ight> beyler _paco_ kayip galiba
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-23
<firehawk> slm
<firehawk> arkadaşlar  orada kimse yok mu
<firehawk> BEN ŞİMDİ UBUNTU KULLANIYORUM AMA FAN ÇOK ÇALIŞIP ISINIYOR VE PİL TÜKETİMİ ÇOK HIZLI GEN.Ç TELEFON DEDİĞİM ARKADAŞ
<firehawk> BANA NETBOOK SÜRÜMÜNÜ KULLAN DEDİ ŞU AN KULLANIYORUM
<firehawk> MA 23-12-2010 02:58:21
<firehawk> ISINMA VE PÄ°L SORUNU DEVAM EDÄ°YOR
<wingless> TAMAM DA NİYE BAĞIRIYORSUN
<firehawk> sorunu nasıl çözeceğimi bilemedim
<wingless> bağırarak çözülmez
<wingless> işlemci kullanımı ne kadar?
<firehawk> bir dakka
<firehawk> bana bir komut önerebilir misiniz işlemci konumu ve ısısı hakkında
<wingless> sıcaklığı ölçmeyi bilmiyorum ama işlemci kullanımı System Monitor'da var
<firehawk> mib 1 % 15 MÄ°B %24
<wingless> ram olmasın o
<firehawk> 1 dk
<firehawk> işlemci kullanımı diyor
<firehawk> ama hdd fanı sürekli çalışıyor
<Aranel_> kulaklık önerisi aranıyor.. :)
<mustafa> sa
<mustafa> kimse varmı
<firehawk> günaydın arkadaşlar
<firehawk> laptopumda ısınma problemi var yardımcı olurmusunuz?
<varadero> zfmf günaydın
<zfmf> günaydin
<zfmf> naber
<zfmf> backuplar napi
<varadero> bitti dün gece
<varadero> çok şükür
<varadero> gına geldi
<varadero> 30 gb dizimde 3,5 milyon dosya olursa
<varadero> böyle olur
<zfmf> oh masallah
<varadero> çözüm ürettim ona ama
<zfmf> yilda kac kez yapiyon bu backu p i
<varadero> bundan sonra bakcuplar i 40 dk da dönicim
<varadero> belli olmazki
<varadero> test ihtiyaçlarına bakar
<zfmf> yuh nasil bi cözümmüs bu
<zfmf> aydinlat bizide
<varadero> çok basit ve aptal bir mantik kurdum
<zfmf> lazim olur belki
<varadero> bu gif ler in abidik gubudiğin olduğu
<varadero> 2-3 ufak dizini
<varadero> dd ile image file oluşturucam içine koyup mount edicem bakcup alirken tek parça img dosyasi alicam yazicam :)
<zfmf> enteresan
<varadero> 1 mbyte sn yerine 170 mbyte sn ile yazicam böylecwe
<varadero> ii çözüm dimi :)
<zfmf> valla süper
<varadero> nasilsa disk performansi sorunum yok
<zfmf> su skype serverlerine de bi el at :D
<zfmf> cökmüs koca sistem
<varadero> bakim :)
<Kartagis> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2010-12-23/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Dilbert comic strip for 12/23/2010 from the official Dilbert comic strips archive. (at dilbert.com)
<Kartagis> hehe
<zfmf> :D
<varadero> her zaman eski teknolojiyi bilmek
<varadero> yenisine yardım eder
<varadero> temel taşları aynıdır
<varadero> eski teknolojinin yenisini öğrenmeye zararı olduğu tek bir yer biliyorum :)
<varadero> oop öğrenmek :)
<Kartagis> object oriented programming?
<varadero> he
<zfmf> muaha :d
<zfmf> ne zarari olcekmis :D
<zfmf> oop ögrenmek sirf oop olan dillere daha kolay baslamak demektir
<varadero> vellahe öyle yazıyor kitpalarda
<zfmf> yirt at o kitabi :d
<zfmf> adam diyelim php biliyo :d
<varadero> bir sürü kitap
<zfmf> yeni firmada java yapicak oop bilgisi olmassa once onu ögrenccek
<zfmf> ama php de oop ögrenseymisti sade java ögrenmek kalicakti
<zfmf> hepsini at cöpe :d
<zfmf> bu senin kitaplardan ceviz forumlarinda okuyanlada cok galiba :d
<zfmf> bu düsünce ordada mevcut :D
<varadero> vala bilmiyom artik
<Kartagis> <varadero> 30 gb dizimde 3,5 milyon dosya olursa <--- olmaz ya, 30 gb tek dosya olsaydi da ayni sey olmaz miydi?
<varadero> 2-3 kez kastim
<varadero> oop saçma geldi bana öğrenemedim :)
<varadero> Kartagis tabiki olmazdi
<zfmf> ilkten insana öyle gelir
<zfmf> oop kahve gibidir :D
<zfmf> ilkden tat vermez
<zfmf> ictikce bagimli olursun
<zfmf> :d
<varadero> evet  gördük
<Kartagis> varadero ne kadar yuzde?ç
<varadero> adama 3 satir script yazdirdim oop kullanmiş 40 satir olmuş
<zfmf> ha orda haklisin
<varadero> Kartagis tek dosya network den atarken 85 mbyte sn min o kadar dosya 1mb sn
<zfmf> bazi insanlarda abartiyo tabe
<varadero> kismet kismet
<zfmf> nerde ne kullancani bilcen
<varadero> ben biliyom  işte ? her yerde klasik script yaziyorum :)
<varadero> Kartagis dosya adedi ufak ufak ve çok sa her zaman yavaşlar işlemler
<varadero> hatta rm  -rf yaptik o dizine 5 saat sürdü :)
<varadero> çok daha b
<zfmf> valla bash de filan calisan seler yada cronlarda bende normal yazarim
<inan> sa
<varadero> üyük dizini 1 kaç sn de silebiliyoruz
<zfmf> ama böyük projelerde oop gsart birde rframework
<zfmf> a.s
<varadero> zfmf bende sadece bash yaziyom sdflfkdj
<varadero> as
<varadero> bahs ve ksh
<varadero> çok nadir perl
<zfmf> onlarda gerek yok tabe :D
<varadero> aşağıda çocuklar oop öğretelim abi diyorlarda
<inan> wine ile program kurmaya kalktığım sürekli hata alıyorum
<varadero> bir türlü denk gelmedik
<inan> güvenli olmadığını söylüyor bana sürekli
<varadero> java + oop anlaticaklarmiş
<acemi> hemen uzaklas
<varadero> inan tam hataya bakmak lazim
<varadero> acemi neden ?
<zfmf> java iyidir :D
<acemi> java + oop icin gereginden fazla bartti var. denildigi kadar onemli degil
<varadero> mantigi anlicam yahu
<varadero> java code develop yapmicamki
<inan> the file is not marked as executable. if this was downloaded or copied from an unstrusted source, it may be dangerous to run
<acemi> oop mantigini anlamak kolay ama pratige uygulamak icin uzun tecrube gerekiyor
<zfmf> acemi: bartti var ne
<inan> varadero hata bu
<acemi> abarti
<zfmf> niye gereginden fazla abarti olsun
<zfmf> önemli olmiyan nedir
<varadero> inan çalıştırılabilir izni versene düzelir belki chmod a+x dosyaadş
<acemi> ornegin python bircok iste javaya gore cok daha is bitirici
<varadero> bash da bir cok yerde python a göre iş bitirici :)
<zfmf> hea python cusun :d anlamistim zate :D
<acemi> varadero: dogru
<zfmf> bana göre o onu bitirir diye bisi yok
<zfmf> ikisininde kullanilmasi gereken yerler var
<zfmf> iyi bir programci ortamina göre dil kullanir
<acemi> klise
<acemi> iyi programcilarin cogu favori bir dili olur, %90 onu kullanir
<acemi> %10 da bash
<inan> varadero teşekkür ederim sorun çözüldü
<zfmf> illa favori dilin olcak ama bazi seyler vardirki favori dille cözülmesi daha zordur
<zfmf> ozaman gerekeni kullanicaksin
<acemi> lafta guzel duruyor ama ornek gosteremezsin
<varadero> bash favori olunca
<acemi> diger dil, genelde zorunluluktan kullanilir
<varadero> çok desteklenmesi gerekiyor
<zfmf> gösterem
<zfmf> bizim firma
<varadero> perl çok işime yariyor
<zfmf> 7-8 ayri firmadan olusuyor
<zfmf> web isleri genelde php ile cözülüyor
<zfmf> genelde degils ade
<zfmf> ama firma icin kullanilan bir program var bu yeni c# da yzailiyor
<zfmf> onun web arayüzü ise asp de cözülücek
<zfmf> php de yapsak tüm business logic yeniden yazilmali
<zfmf> asp de yazilirsa c# programinda yzailan dll ler o isi senden aliyor
<zfmf> ben simdi cikip burda asp bilmedigim halde php de yapicam desem mantikli olmaz herhalde
<acemi> bu zorunluluga ornek oldu
<zfmf> söyle birsey var baska biri olsa php de yapicam der cikar
<zfmf> ben gelmeden c# programi bile sittim seneden kalma fox pro ile yaziliyordu
<zfmf> geldim firma devrime girdi :D
<acemi> cunku programcilarin egilimi favori dilini kullanma yonundedir
<varadero> kolay oluyor öyle
<varadero> zevklide :)
<zfmf> öyle ama hep dogru degil iste favori dili kullanmak
<zfmf> fox pro bilirmisin ?
<varadero> kolay ve zevkli
<varadero> demekki doğru
<acemi> dogru olup olmamasi farkli sey. programci favori dilinde verimli calisir
<acemi> bilirim
<acemi> yazdim da foxpro programi, dbase filan da
<zfmf> möö den kalma, adama sildirdim 5 aylik tüm projeyi c# ögrendi oonda yzaiyo
<zfmf> evet
<zfmf> möö den kalma bombok bisi
<acemi> microsoft aldiktan sonra oyle oldı
<acemi> foxpro microsoftun rakibi idi, alip bitirdiler
<zfmf> neyi bitirmiyorlarki :D
<acemi> hatta foxpro tam linux/unix surumunu cikarmak uzereydi, o sirada aldilar
<zfmf> ben sevmedim doku larda cok eski
<acemi> gelistirilmeyip oldugu gibi birakildigi icin. 20 sene onceki hali o
<zfmf> öle
<zfmf> programci dedigin ögrenmeyi sevcek ben anlamam :D
<zfmf> kabuguna cekilmicek
<zfmf> :D
<zfmf> bisi ögrenmis sittim sene onda yazmicak
<zfmf> baska diller teknolojiler ögrencek
<zfmf> gerisi hikaye
<acemi> her dili bilirim diyen adami ben almam ise
<zfmf> her dili bilemessin tabe :D
<zfmf> bir iki iyi bildigin diller ola bilir
<acemi> birini cok iyi bilir, digerleri hakkinda da fikir sahibidir, gerektiginde kullanabilir olursa olur
<zfmf> yada az cok bisiler yapmis oldugun
<zfmf> öyle
<varadero> basican tokati proğramcıya yahu
<inan> sa ben linuxa mecburi bir geçiş yaptım, daha önce windows tabalı bir onlin oyun kurmayı deneyen var mı aranızda
<varadero> ben denedim
<varadero> aslinda pek denemiş sayilmam direk kurdum
<inan> ben metin2 kurdum, oyun açılırken patch yapıyor, torrent ile, o noktada takılıyor açılmıyor
<varadero> e tabi metin2 denemedim
<varadero> ama mutlaka hata mesajlari vardir onlara bakman lazim
<varadero> hata mesajalarini kullaniciya linux hatanin ne oldugunu gorup analiz edip çözüm üretebilsinler diye söyler
<inan> malesef ekranda hiç bir hata mesajı çıkmıyor, patch ekranı geliyor ve o şekilde kalıyor,
<varadero> komut satirindan caliştir
<varadero> yada kisa yol un özelliklerinde
<varadero> uc birimde calistir diye bişi vardi
<inan> malesef uç birimde de durum farklı değil
<inan> virtual machine lerde 3D desteği geldi mi bilginiz var mı kullanmayalı uzun zaman oldu
<varadero> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2010-12-01/
<varadero> asdsa
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Dilbert comic strip for 12/01/2010 from the official Dilbert comic strips archive. (at dilbert.com)
<reis> ben xubuntu 10.10 kullanıyorum ne yaptımsa dvdr ı tanıtamadım makinaya algılamıyo nedense ne yapmam  lazım
<Kartagis> reis tanimiyor derken yazdiramiyor musun?
<inan> bilgisayarıma metin2 online kurdum wine ile, oyun her açıldığında patch yapıyor torrent ile, ama şu hatayı alıyorum listening on 0.00.0:6881 failed: Unknown error Dosyaarını indirirken hata
<inan> önerisi olan var mı
<reis> bende kurdum ama çalışmıyor nedeni ise torrent
<reis> kartagis hiç görmüyo makina dvdr ı
<reis> sanki makinaya bağlı diil gibi
<Kartagis> hmm hiç karşılaşmadım
<reis> 2 gündür uğraşıyorum olmadı
<reis> onun yüzünden xp kurdum çocuk film izlesin diye
<reis> xubuntuda dvdr çalışmıyor yardım
<sekshobi> dvdr calismaz zati
<reis> ne yapar :D
<sekshobi> yazilir okunur
<reis> kitapmı bu
<reis> çift tıklayınca nicklerin üstüne pop up penceresi açılmıyomu burda
<inan> vmware kurulumu içirin önerilen döküman var mı?
<sekshobi> oto kurar yahu
<Kartagis> evet, vbox kurulumu
<sekshobi> vboxun vmware ile ne alakasi var Kartagis
<Kartagis> ikisi de sanallaştırma yazılımı
<sekshobi> cok zekisin
<inan> bana 3d desteği veren bir sanal makina lazım
<sekshobi> sacmalik
<sekshobi> 3d istiyosan partition ayir ona kur
<sekshobi> direkt donanimi kullansin
<acemi> laf olsun diye ayar sayfasina koymadilarsa vboxda var 3d
<inan> evet 3.0 sürümüyle birlikte koymuşlar, öyle yazıyor forumlarda, şimdi 4.0 ı kurdum
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> samba da bir dosyayı şifreli olarak nası erişim saglarız	
<varadero> dizin mi dosyami ?_
<genctelefon> dosya
<genctelefon> içinde kidizinlerde
<varadero> dosyanin içinde dizin olamaz
<varadero> dizinin içinde dosya olabilir
<genctelefon> icerigi şifreyle görüle bilsin
<genctelefon> degiştirilebilsin
<varadero> securty share yapican
<varadero> ama ne istediğini de tam anlamadim
<varadero> %99 derdin bu
<genctelefon> bir klasörü agda paylastırıyorum
<genctelefon> agda herhangi bir makine şifre ve kullanıcı adı girerek dosyaları alabilsin
<genctelefon> slm
<Fatih_M> nokia telefonlar için uyumlu video converter programı bilen var mı?
<masterblaster> 5800 gibi mi
<Fatih_M> 5800?
<masterblaster> nokia 5800 gibi
<Fatih_M> telefon modelim 63 00
<masterblaster> bi saniye
<masterblaster> format factory diye bi program var
<masterblaster> wine ile linux üzerinde çalışıyor
<Fatih_M> pc suite çalıştıralım o halde ;)
<Fatih_M> wine olmadan çalışan ve nokia telefonlara uyumlu çeviri yapan bir program yok mu yav :/
<masterblaster> bildiğim yok
<masterblaster> budur
<Fatih_M> sağ ol
<masterblaster> bişi diil
<suigeneris> mencoder
<suigeneris> Fatih_M, ^^
<suigeneris> hatta sana kodunu da verebilirim
<suigeneris> mkv'den mi çevireceksin avi'den mi?
<Fatih_M> suigeneris,
<Fatih_M> mp4 :)
<Fatih_M> avi'yi de ver sen :)
<suigeneris> avi'den mp4'e
<Fatih_M> hayır, avi'den nokia mp4'e
<Fatih_M> mp4'den nokia mp4'e
<suigeneris> #!/bin/bash
<suigeneris> for a in *.avi;do mencoder -of lavf -lavfopts format=mp4 -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts vbitrate=900:abitrate=128:vcodec=mpeg4:acodec=libmp3lame:vglobal=1:vglobal=1:keyint=25 -ofps 23.98 -af lavcresample=44100 -vf harddup,scale=320:-3 -mc 0 -noskip "$a" -o "mp4/${a%.avi}.mp4" -sub "${a%.avi}.srt" -subcp ISO-8859-9;done
<suigeneris> echo "All avi files were converted to mp4 and subtitle embedded. Exiting now."
<Fatih_M> her şeyi oynanmıyor telefon
<suigeneris> bunun üzerinden değiştir
<Fatih_M> kullanımı nasıl
<suigeneris> bu dizindeki bütün avi'leri alıp aynı dizinin içinde mp4/ diye bir dizine atıyor
<suigeneris> avitomp4 şeklinde
<Fatih_M> ok
<suigeneris> bunu /usr/local/bin/ dizinine at
<suigeneris> chmod +x yap
<suigeneris> yalnız altyazı koyacaksan aynı adı vermeyi unutma
<suigeneris> a.avi a.srt gibi
<Fatih_M> altyazıyı boşver, youtube'dan indirdiğim bir mp4'ü açsın yeter :)
<suigeneris> koymayacaksan -sub ile başlayanlara gerek yok
<suigeneris> ha bekle bir
<Fatih_M> önemli olan 6300'ın fps bitrate abirate gibi değerlerini bulmak.. :/
<suigeneris> #!/bin/bash
<suigeneris> for v in *;do mencoder -of lavf -lavfopts format=mp4 -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts vbitrate=900:abitrate=128:vcodec=mpeg4:acodec=libmp3lame:width=640:length=320:vglobal=1:vglobal=1:keyint=25 -ofps 23.98 -af lavcresample=44100 -vf harddup,scale=320:-3 -mc 0 -noskip "$v" -o "mp4/${v%.*}.mp4";done
<suigeneris> bu youtube mp4lerini nokia mp4'ü yapar
<suigeneris> mp4 diye bir dizin aç
<Fatih_M> ooo
<Fatih_M> süpersin suigeneris hemen deneyeyim
<suigeneris> bunu da /usr/local/bin içine koy
<suigeneris> chmod +x yap
<suigeneris> ayrıca GUI istersen HandBrake diye bir program var
<Fatih_M> dur bir iş görecek mi :)
<suigeneris> handbrake.fr
<Fatih_M> suigeneris, handbrake apple, iphone support veriyor?
<Fatih_M> en güzeli sanırım mencoder :)
<Fatih_M> hoş, buda mencoder alt yapısı kullanmıyor mu :/
<suigeneris> handbrake mi?
<suigeneris> sanmam
<Fatih_M> evet
<Fatih_M> suigeneris,
<Fatih_M> Error parsing option on the command line: -lavcopts
<Fatih_M> siliyorum o parametreyi
<Fatih_M> suigeneris, sen mp4 to nokia mp4'ü paste.ubuntu.com 'a yapıştırır mısın?
<suigeneris> silme, sanırım bir şeyler indirmen gerekiyordu
<suigeneris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547045/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<suigeneris> http://www.google.com.tr/search?hl=tr&q=Error+parsing+option+on+the+command+line:+-lavcopts+mencoder&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Error parsing option on the command line: -lavcopts mencoder - Googleda Ara (at www.google.com.tr)
<suigeneris> iyi geceler
<Fatih_M> iyi geceler suigeneris
<tulliana> selamınaleyküm dostlar
<pajero> aleykümselam dostum
<digitaloktay> as tulliana
<pajero> ubuntu için video edit yazılı arıyorum
<pajero> pratik bir program bilen varmı
<Fatih_M> openshoot
<pajero> bakayım
<wingless> pajero: pitivi
<pajero> pitivi patladı ya
<pajero> bi avi açtım zıçtı
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-24
<zfmf> selam ahali
<varadero> slm
<datalay> hayirli mesailer
<genctelefon> slm
<pool0> guzel nickin var genc telefon
<pool0> :D
<genctelefon> saolasın
<pool0> sende saol gülümn
<tulliana> selamınaleyküm arkadaşlar
<risperdall> selamlar, pygtk ile uğraşanınız var mı?
<firehawk> slm
<firehawk> arkadaşlar
<firehawk> benim laptopta ubuntu 10.10  desktop vardı
<firehawk> işlemci frensı izleme modülünü panele ekleyerek
<firehawk> windowsta 1,5-2 saat batarya dayanırken
<firehawk> ubuntuda 45 dakka anca dayanıyor
<firehawk> panale dediğim proğramcığı ekleyerekse
<firehawk> 1 saat 1:15 dk dayanıyor sarjı
<firehawk> gençtelefon diye bir arkadaş kanalda netbook versiyonunu kullan dedi
<firehawk> sonuç  yine aynı sayılır
<firehawk> fan çok çalışıyor ve bilgisayarda aynı zamanda ısınıyor
<firehawk> ne yapabilirim yardımcı olurmusunuz
<firehawk> kimse yok mu derdime derman
<firehawk> h
<firehawk> arkadaşlar laptopum çok ısınıyor ve şarjzı çabuk bitiyor yardım
<tulliana> firehawk: içini temizlet
<tulliana> gözeneklerini toz doldurmuş olabilir
<firehawk> iyide abim
<firehawk> windowz zımbrıtısında olmayan şey bunda neden oluyor
<firehawk> 2 hafta önce windowstaydı bilgisayarım
<firehawk> birşey yoktu
<BrozaC> cpuinfo
<BrozaC> die bi komut olcakti
<BrozaC> cpu-info da olabilir
<firehawk> o komut yerine proğram öneriyor
<BrozaC> e onu kur
<tulliana> firehawk: belki nickinden dolayı ısınıyordur
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> hehehe
<tulliana> temiz bir kurulum yap
<firehawk> anka kuşu ateşli kuş :)
<tulliana> yada başka sistem dene :D
<tulliana> Sysinfo for 'localhost.localdomain': Linux 2.6.35.10-72.fc14.i686 running , CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 Duo CPU     P7450  @ 2.13GHz at 2133 MHz (4256 bogomips), HD: 407/490GB, RAM: 1567/2991MB, 184 proc's, 3.13h up
<^> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-25
<cihan253> arkadaşlar uydu ile tv izlemek için yardıma ihtiyacım var kullanan var mı
<firehawk> slm arkadaşlar
<firehawk> bana yardımcı olabilirmisiniz
<firehawk> laptopumda ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition kullanıyorum ve notebook'um çok ısınıyor ve de şarjı çabuk bitiyor yardımcı olabilirmisiniz
<mrcan> selamlar
<firehawk> benim soruma cevap verebilecek bir arkadaş yok mudur acaba?
<mrcan> sorunu sor
<muratsplat> mircte kayıt nasıl yapıyorduk
<muratsplat> bilen var mı ?
<KaRa_LaHaNa> selam
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<BrozaC> slm
<lordbelial> merhabalar
<BrozaC> sanada
<lordbelial> benim bir sorunum var
<lordbelial> ses kartı nasıl kurucam bilmiyorum
<lordbelial> daha yeni kurdum ilk denemem
<lordbelial> ubuntuyu
<lordbelial> sanırım kimse bilmiyor
<tulliana> otomatik tanımadımı lordbelial
<tulliana> bi kurcala bakim yaw
<tulliana> tanımış olması yazım çok büşük ihtimal
<lordbelial> hayır hiç ses yok bilgisayarım eski
<lordbelial> driveri buldum
<tulliana> hmm
<lordbelial> asus p4p800s onboard
<tulliana> yinede sistem sekmesinden aygıtlara gir bi kontrol et
<tulliana> belki işe yarar
<lordbelial> himm güncelleme yapıyorum belki güncellemeden sonra tanır
<lordbelial> elimde 9.10 vardi
<BrozaC> kismet dene bir
<lordbelial> umarım
<lordbelial> program veya driver nasıl yüklenir onu öğrenmem gerek ama
<lordbelial> herhangi bir kaynak var mı anlatan
<BrozaC> çok var google da
<lordbelial> google da çıkan sonuçlar genelde hatalar üzerine ve çözümleri yada ben öyle gördüm :)
<BrozaC> biraz alışmak gerekiyor tabi
<BrozaC> google a
<lordbelial> genel bir driver kurulum yöntemi mevçut değil sanırım benim anladığım kadarıyla
<BrozaC> yok
<BrozaC> driver yok module var
<BrozaC> biraz linux un mantiği farklidir
<BrozaC> ama asus board larda driver çok nadir gerekir
<BrozaC> hiç rastlamadim okadar nadir
<lordbelial> bir paket indirdim aslında ama windowsun setup mantığı yok anladığım kadarıyla
<lordbelial> linuxra
<BrozaC> yok
<lordbelial> linuxta
<BrozaC> direk ubuntu paketini bulursan bi nebze
<lordbelial> anladım sanırım biraz linux komutlarını bilmek gerek
<BrozaC> ubuntu paketini bulursan
<BrozaC> üstüne tıklayıp kurmaya başlarsın
<lordbelial> alsa-driver-0.9.1adi.tgz
<lordbelial> bu şekilde bir paket var sadece
<BrozaC> kurmana gerek yok onu
<BrozaC> ama kurulumu farklı
<lordbelial> alsa driver kurulumu olarak mı aratmalıyım
<BrozaC> bence 1-2 hafta sessiz kullan
<lordbelial> :) sonrasında çözerim diyorsun yani
<BrozaC> mantığı hiç bilmeden vaktini boşa harcarsın
<BrozaC> linux tan soğursun
<lordbelial> bu arada güncellemede takılıp kaldı gibi
<BrozaC> ayrıntılara bak
<BrozaC> büyük dosya indiriyor olabilir
<lordbelial> found linux image: /boot/wmlinuz - 2.6.32 - 27 - generic - pae
<lordbelial> surekli bunu tekrarlıyor
<lordbelial> üstte memtest86+ hazırlanıyor diyor
<BrozaC> 9.10 çok eski
<BrozaC> çok update eder
<lordbelial> anladım bu sürümün elimde orjinal cdsi vardı diğerleri sorun çıkardı indirdiklerim
<lordbelial> bir tek bunu kurabildim
<lordbelial> pardus denedim ilk
<BrozaC> cd bedava
<BrozaC> yenisini indir
<lordbelial> güncellesin bakalım olmazsa öyle yaparım
<BrozaC> 9.10 çok eski
<lordbelial> himm 10.10 var şu an en son sürüm sanırım
<BrozaC> evet
<BrozaC> 10.04 veya 10.10 kullan
<lordbelial> şu an indirmeyi başlattım
<lordbelial> bakalım umarım o da ses sorunu çıkarmaz
<lordbelial> :)
<lordbelial> 9.10 aslında cd ye ihtiyac duymadan yüklenebiliyordu
<BrozaC> hepsi öyle
<BrozaC> usb den kurabilirsin
<lordbelial> yo usbyede gerek yok window içinde başlatıyor
<lordbelial> yüklemeyi
<BrozaC> onu bilmiyorum ben
<BrozaC> o tür şeylere sıcak bakmam
<lordbelial> yükleme dediğim yükleme için gereken dosyaları atıyor yükleyeceğin kısma sadece
<lordbelial> sonra kapanıp açılıyor ve yükleme başlıyor
<BrozaC> tam o şekilde değilde
<BrozaC> yinede yapmadım
<lordbelial> sorunsuz yüklüyor
<lordbelial> cd ile daha çok sorun yaşadım diyebilirim
<BrozaC> olabilir
<BrozaC> ben linux la sorun yaşamıyorum
<BrozaC> bilemiyorum o yüzden
<lordbelial> benim derdim de öğrenmek
<lordbelial> sıkıldım windowstan
<BrozaC> öğrenip ne yapıcaksın
<lordbelial> bundan sonra linux kullanabilirim
<BrozaC> tamamda
<BrozaC> kullanip ne yapmak istiyorsun
<BrozaC> youtube da video izlemek mi mesela
<lordbelial> :) hayır kendimi geliştirmek
<lordbelial> onu windowsda da yapmıyorum
<lordbelial> sürekli kurcalarım birşeyleri
<BrozaC> windows da da kendini geliştirebilirsin
<BrozaC> ne yapmak istediğin hakkında hala fikrim yok
<lordbelial> windowsta sınırlar var burada yok
<lordbelial> öncelikle
<BrozaC> windowsun sinirlari bizi aşar ama
<lordbelial> temel olay merak aslınsa
<BrozaC> windows öğrenmek 3-4 seneyi alir
<BrozaC> linux öğrenmek 6 ay
<lordbelial> ben windowsu 15 senedir kullanıyorum windows 3 den bu yana
<BrozaC> çok zordur windows
<lordbelial> zor mu
<BrozaC> kendimi geliştiricem diyorsan
<BrozaC> evet çok zordur
<lordbelial> herşey programlarla halledilebiliyor orada
<lordbelial> çok ekstra bir durum olmadıkça komuta hiç gerek yok
<BrozaC> windows un
<BrozaC> hiç proğram kurmadan ki yeteneklerini
<BrozaC> şimdi başlasan
<BrozaC> 3-4 senede öğrenirsin
<BrozaC> demek istemiştim
<lordbelial> windowsa dair sorunlarımı çözebiliyorum yardım almadan
<BrozaC> sen bilirsin
<BrozaC> ben fikrimi söyledim
<BrozaC> bu şekilde windows bildiğin gibi linux öğreniceksen
<BrozaC> 1 ay felan sonra biter işin
<lordbelial> ne yapmam gerek daha fazla birşeyler yapmıyacaksam bunu kullanmamalıymışım gibi
<lordbelial> bir anlam çıkardım
<BrozaC> öyle demedim
<BrozaC> napicağını söylesen ona göre yol tarif edecektim
<BrozaC> bu dediğine tarife gerek yok dedim sadece
<lordbelial> windowsu sistemimden tamammen kaldırıp sadece bunu kullanmak ama önce öğrenmem gerek aslında temelde günlük kullanım için
<lordbelial> öğrenmek niyetim
<BrozaC> 1 ay
<lordbelial> öğrenmeme yardımı olabilecek herhangi bir kaynak önerin var mı peki
<lordbelial> google dışında :)
<BrozaC> kanala gelen arkadaşlar yardımcı olurlar
<BrozaC> pek bilmiyorum ben o şekilde
<lordbelial> anladım teşekkürler bakalım yeni sürümü yükliyeyim öncelikle ondan sonra başlarım
<slarikan> 10,04yükle
<BrozaC> 10.10 da olur
<lordbelial> 10.10 iniyor şu an
<lordbelial> bir taraftan da 10.04 e yükseltmeyi deniyor kendini ama pek başarılı değil gibi
<BrozaC> tavsiye etmem
<BrozaC> yükseltmeyi zaten
<mozakca> merhaba arkadaşlar ubuntu-tr
<BrozaC> mrv
<BrozaC> mrb
<mozakca> elimde bir hdd var ve bu hatalarla dolu bunu düzeltecek bir yazılım biliyor musunuz?
<mozakca> kötü sektörleri düzeltecek bir yazılım
<nick> duzelmez
<mozakca> nick: peki bu sorunu halletmenin başka yolu yok mu
<mozakca> hani kötü bölümleri kapatmanın bir yolu yok mu
<mozakca> nick: hrens boot cd içinde bir programla kötü bölümleri kapatıp diskin diğer bölümlerini kullanıbiliyorduk
<mozakca> ubuntuda böyle bir yazılım yok mu
<BrozaC> fsck
<BrozaC> yap ne olur ne olmaz belki
<BrozaC> basit bişidir
<mozakca> BrozaC: peki kullanımı nasıl?
<BrozaC> sudo fsck /dev/sda
<acemi> hata oldugunu nasil tesbit ettin
<mozakca> hrens boot cd ile açtım bir sürü hata buldu
<acemi> ne gibi hatalar, ne diyor mesela
<mozakca> Hata detayı hakkında bilgi vermiyor da
<mozakca> Eğer hata bulduysa B harfini yazıyor o bölümde
<acemi> badblocks ve fsck var ama yanlis kullanirsan diskin ucar
<mozakca> peki kullanımı ile ilgili kısaca bilgi verebilir misin
<acemi> hayir, dokumanini okumadan kullanman tehlikeli
<mozakca> o zaman dokümanı var mı?
<BrozaC> man fsck dicem ama
<acemi> googledan sonra dokumani olmayan birsey kaldi mi
<acemi> man'i sevmiyor bunlar BrozaC
<mozakca> teşekkürler acemi
<mozakca> http://www.belgeler.org/man/man8/man8-badblocks.html acemi
<ubuntu-tr> Title: badblocks (at www.belgeler.org)
<mozakca> bu link işimi görür mü
<acemi> dikkatli okursan gorur
<mozakca> tamam
<BrozaC> man iidir
<nick> uctu galiba
<BrozaC> man okumazsa böyle olur
<BrozaC> saadsd :)
<BrozaC> nick haberlerde sizin yağmur vardi
<BrozaC> ben gidim unix cilik oynim
<nick> hic durmuyor ki
<nick> hala yagiyor
<nick> acayip sinir bozuyor
<nick> turkiyede olsa golette yuzuyorduk su an
<nick> adamlarin kanalizasyonnlar iyi
<BrozaC> arabanin biri yüzüyordu
<BrozaC> haberlerde
<BrozaC> ama gösterdiği yer baya kötüydü
<BrozaC> kenar köy fln belli
<BrozaC> acemi nfs birden fazla connection
<BrozaC> kurmasini nasil sağlarız acaba
<BrozaC> bir den fazla mount sağlarmıki
<acemi> ayni alani birden fazla makine mi mount edecek
<BrozaC> 1 makina 1 server den 1 den fazla mount
<acemi> hiz icin mi diyorsun
<BrozaC> lacp var
<BrozaC> hiz için istiyorum
<BrozaC> 2 gbit kullanicam
<acemi> bir mount varken birden fazla cp vs komutu calisiyorsa, fazladan socket acmasi lazim
<BrozaC> deneyeyim
<BrozaC> ksh: bash:  not found.
<BrozaC> kendi kurmadigim server den nefret ediyorum
<BrozaC> kopyaliyor acemi
<BrozaC> hiz mükemmel deil
<BrozaC> acemi   69.963 MB/s
<BrozaC> network hizi peak
<BrozaC> çok kötü deil aslinda
<BrozaC> 560 mbit le atiyor
<BrozaC> nick network dosya kopy hizi sence nasi
<BrozaC> 80 mbyte a çıkmış
<acemi> nfsopts="hard,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192"
<acemi> bunu kullanmisim ben daha once baglanirken
<acemi> exports icinde de sync,no_root_squash
<acemi> nfs uzerinden yazmak ile nfs uzerinden okumak farkli olabilir. belki ters baglanti kurmanin faydasi olabilir
<acemi> readonly baglanip sadece okuma mesela
<BrozaC> yok
<BrozaC> çözdüm şimdi tam
<BrozaC> aix de lacp yok
<BrozaC> 1 gbit tek ethernet 700 mbit çok ii bir rakam
<BrozaC> nfs server freebsd onu lacp yapmıştım
<BrozaC> tank/yenidata       8.0T     20G    8.0T     0%    /tank/yenidata
<BrozaC> hizli atiyor
<BrozaC> 2 GB da öteki dizin
<BrozaC> 15 dk da atmış
<BrozaC> unix bsd kullanip linux a geçince bu disk network işlerinde elim ayağım kesilmiş gibi oluyor
<BrozaC> süper sabaha biter
<BrozaC> nick sessizsin ?
<BrozaC> yok herkez sessizmiş
<BrozaC> [00:04] <BrozaC> nick sessizsin ?
<BrozaC> [00:06] <BrozaC> yok herkez sessizmiş
<nick> alisverise gittim
<nick> yeni geldim
<nick> bende network kopya hizi 90 mb gordum en fazla
<nick> 4 gbit baglanti ortak server. tek kullanan ben degildim muhtemelen.
<BrozaC> 1 gbit miş
<BrozaC> ya servr
<BrozaC> 1 gbit için
<BrozaC> çok iyi
<BrozaC> 80 mbit
<BrozaC> aix i 2 gbit saniyordum
<BrozaC> test server ini 1 gbit bırakmışlar
<BrozaC> zaten 15 yaşında storage e bağlı
<BrozaC> :) yeni storage gelmeden çok da fazla performans vermez
<BrozaC> 40 dk da 130 gb kopyalamış
<BrozaC> amd phenom II
<BrozaC> çok performans li cpu imiş bu ara
<muratsplat> selam beyler bayanlar keyifler nasıl ?
<BrozaC> ii
<muratsplat> bir ara hardiskleri test edelim :)
<nick> benimkiler saglam teste gerek oyk
<muratsplat> hız testi hızç..
<BrozaC> yapalim gelsinde
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> disk lerine çok güvenio herhalde yeni aldi hava aticak
<nick> bende SSD var, ama yanimda degil simdi
<BrozaC> nick şirketen bi server den yaparim
<BrozaC> eğlenceli olur elemanın tepkisi
<BrozaC> :D
<nick> raid 5 milyon filan
<nick> :)
<BrozaC> ds8700 var
<BrozaC> muratsplat disk yarıştırıcaktık
<BrozaC> ?
<muratsplat> yarıştırılım
<BrozaC> nasil yapicaz
<BrozaC> ?
<muratsplat> Ubuntu disk aracını aç
<BrozaC> ubuntu yok
<muratsplat> ne var ?
<nick> fail
<BrozaC> komut satirindan yapamiyormuyuz
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> ne ararsan var ubuntu yok
<muratsplat> yok programla yapıyoruz
<BrozaC> ubuntu da var da x yok
<BrozaC> dd ile yapalim
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> nick dd olmazmi
<BrozaC> ?
<nick> olur
<muratsplat> onla sağlıklı olur mu ?
<BrozaC> bence olur
<muratsplat> car mı hazır scipt
<muratsplat> var mı
<BrozaC> nick komutu bulsun
<BrozaC> 1 satir komut zaten
<BrozaC> bizde deneyelim
<nick> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda
<muratsplat> ok bana uyar
<muratsplat> hardiski uçurmayalım da
<BrozaC> hızlı çıkınca disk uçuyo uçuyo
<BrozaC> demicekmiyiz
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> ben komut bulim
<muratsplat> ya bence şunla yapalım
<muratsplat> grafik çıtısıda veriyor bu prograö
<nick> sen yap goster ciktisini
<BrozaC> grafik ekran yokki
<nick> bizde X yok
<muratsplat> yav niye yok
<muratsplat> x olmadan pc kullanılır mı :D
<nick> yav niye olsun
<muratsplat> Bu kadar mazoşist olmayın :D
<nick> benim makine linux degil zaten, istedigin testi remote da yapacagim
<BrozaC> benimkide deil
<BrozaC> remote yapıcam
<muratsplat> neyse o zaman forumda bir sayfa açalım bakalım hangi marka hılıymış
<nick> BrozaC, djbdns kurdum okula 1000$ aklima gelmisken soyleyeyim
<BrozaC> oh mis
<nick> split
<BrozaC> nick sağlammış
<nick> beceremediler
<BrozaC> muratsplat form da benim disk yoksa
<BrozaC> ?
<nick> dalga gectim bende 1000$ verin yaparim diye
<nick> ciddi misin dediler
<muratsplat> En düşük okuma hızı 56,7 MB/s En Yüksek Okuma Hızı: 145,1 MB/s  Ortalama Hız 113,7 MB/s
<muratsplat> Disk Samsung Sata2 HD502HJ
<muratsplat> BrozaC artık ortaya atacaz :D
<muratsplat> bu samsung 320 liği aynı model çok yavaş.. nerdeyse hız yarı yarıya
<BrozaC> evet yavaşmış
<muratsplat> genelde boyutu büyük hardikler yavaştır. Bu genelleme burda tutmuyor
<BrozaC> büyük hdd
<BrozaC> her zaman yavaştır
<BrozaC> nick eed yeni disk almış
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-26
<BrozaC> 198 mbit sn ile atiyor
<BrozaC> 3 saatlik ortalamasi
<BrozaC> hiç fena deil
<Selim> selam
<Selim> bi sorum vardı
<Selim> wget ile indirilen bir dosya
<Selim> nereye
<Selim> iner
<Selim> aradım ama bulamadım
<slarikan> komutu nerde verdiysen orda ara
<slarikan> dizin oluşturur kendi kafasına göre orda
<Selim> masaüstünde verdim komutu verdim
<Selim> ama bişi yok :S
<slarikan> indirdiğin internet sitesinin adı olması lazım dizinin adı
<slarikan> başlangıca git bide
<Selim> evet hocam
<Selim> başlangıçtaymış
<Selim> teşekkürler :)
<Selim> : )
<slarikan> bşd
<suigeneris> fotoğrafları video haline ne ile getirebilirim?
<acemi> her saniye icin birbirini takip eden 25 foton var mi
<suigeneris> acemi, istediğim windows'taki movie maker benzeri bir şey
<acemi> o nedir bilmiyorum
<suigeneris> fotoğrafları ekliyorsun, o geçişlerle bilmemne slayt şeklinde gösteriyor
<suigeneris> müzik de ekleyebiliyorsun arka plana
<BrozaC> acemi foto lari slayt şeklinde film yapmak istiyor
<BrozaC> arkadan da muziği verecek
<BrozaC> düğün sonlarında yapılan romantik resim faaliyeti gibi bişi
<acemi> o film olmaz ki, slayt sov olur
<BrozaC> evet
<BrozaC> zaten video demiş
<BrozaC> yani video formatinda slayt show
<BrozaC> bu sefer ben anladim sen anlamadın
<acemi> hmm dogru
<BrozaC> dsadasd ilk defa oldu sanırım
<acemi> pardus kanalina takilmak seni de gelistirdi
<BrozaC> doğru olabilir
<BrozaC> daha çok gelişmem lazim
<BrozaC> çok para kazanıcam pardus sayesinde
<BrozaC> acemi
<BrozaC> makinanin birisi hiç log atmadan çakılıyor donuyor resmen
<BrozaC> psu hariç ihtimal varmi rastladiğin
<acemi> monitor var mi
<acemi> system logundan mi bahsediyorsun
<BrozaC> monitör bile donuyor
<BrozaC> sysloger i *.* yaptim bişi yok
<acemi> voltaj sorunu olabiliyor bazen sebekeden kaynaklanan
<BrozaC> kesin psu ozaman
<BrozaC> 8 tane disk takttım üstüne amd phenom cpu da var
<BrozaC> yarın güçlü bir psu takayim
<ibrahim_> merhaba  arkadaşlar
<ibrahim_> dizüstü ekranını da  dokunmatik ekran olarak kullanabilirmiyiz ?
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-19
<gsezen> selam
<etsw> a.s
<gsezen> openwrt kullanmış olan var mı hiç aramızda.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-20
<sb_> selam
<cu_> herkese selam
<cu_> linux la oluşturulmuş alan ağına, win 7 bilgisayarı active directory de olduğu gibi bağlamak mümkün mü? win7 kullananlar istedikleri makinadan kendi şifreleri ile dosyalarına ulaşabilirler mi?
<brozac> mümkün
<a__> ..
<a__> selam
<a__> birileri var mı
<a__> ?
<a__> selam
<a__> arkadaşlar kimse yok mu ya
<etsw> a.s
<a__> selam kardeş nasılsın
<etsw> iyi sen
<a__> iyiyim ama bir sorun var ubuntuda ve çözemiyorum
<etsw> ben de acemiyim pek bilmiyorum ama belki yardimci olabilirim
<a__> bugun bi güncelleştirme oldu..ondan sonra webten chate giremez oldum
<a__> burda da o kanal varmı bilmiyorum
<etsw> web derken browserdan mi
<a__> evet
<a__> http://ankara.turkiyesohbet.net/
<a__> burdan giriyodum
<a__> şimsi
<a__> missing plug-in diyor
<etsw> java filan yuklemen lazimdir belki
<a__> javalar yüklü düne kadar giriyordum
<a__> bugün girmek istedim olmadı
<etsw> updateden sonra yukledin mi tekrardan javayi
<a__> evet silip tekrar yükledim
<a__> güncellemede javalar vardı  sanırım
<a__> sorun o yüzden oluştu
<etsw> hmm baska bir browser dene
<a__> mozillada da olmadı :( epipnhany de de
<a__> buradan girebilirmiyim acaba
<a__> http://ankara.turkiyesohbet.net/
<a__> bu sitenin sohbet odasına
<etsw> bilemedim valla
<a__> yavv çok sinir bozucu bişey :)
<a__> diğer arkadaşlar nerde  : )
<a__> eee
<a__> etsw ordamısın
<etsw> evet
<etsw> bilemedim valla java update geliyor aklima bi tek
<a__> o nasıl  yapılır
<a__> bide şey ben bu girmek istediğim kanalın hangi serverdan bağlandıgını bulamazmıyım
<a__> neyse ben çıkayım
<a__> tşk ederim cevap verdiğin için
<a__> kolay gelsin
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-21
<varadero> slm
<mete_cetin> slm millet
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-22
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-23
<varadero> slm
<ssa> ezik ubuntu yine yeni surum mu cikariyor
<ssa> insan gibi hataları duzeltmek yerine paso vebali surumleri cogaltsinlar
<ssa> di mi lan
<ssa> haksizsam haksizsin diyin
<enes> selamlar herkese. daha önce gentoo kuran var mı acaba?
<a> selam
<Guest43284> arkadaşlar kimse yok mu yaa
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-24
<varadero> slm
<gsezen> slm
<varadero> slm gsezen
<gsezen> çalışıyomusun
<gsezen> bu gün
<varadero> evdeyim göya
<varadero> hastayım
<gsezen> geçmiş olsun
<varadero> sabah kaldırdılar vpn lerde sorun olmuş
<varadero> aynı şey çalışıyoz yani
<gsezen> ha evden ha işten
<varadero> buda biti çaya bakem
<metin> Merhaba, evdeki bilgisayarımı domainimi barındırması için kullanmak istiyorum, ubuntu ile bu mümkün mü ? mümkünse yönlendirebileceğiniz link var mıdır ?
<varadero> bu soruyu anlayabilen tercüme edebilecek olan varmı
<varadero> ?=
<mehmetali> her genç gibi kendi sitesini evinde barındırmak istiyormuş
<varadero> he
<varadero> bende niyetleniyorum ona bazen
<Coxsackie> iyi geceler herkese
<Coxsackie> uzun süredir IRC kullanmıyorum, nicki nasıl register ediyorduk?
<varadero> /msg nickserv register Sifre
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-25
<varadero> slm
<kerim_> arkadaşlar ubuntu broadcom pingleri çok yavaş
<kerim_> yardımcı olabilecek var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-17
<ogny> gnynd
<ogny> gnydn
 * Kartagis is playing Iron Maiden - Infinite Dreams
<Kartagis> selam ogny
<Kartagis> nasılsın iyisin?
<ogny> iyi baskan
<ogny> dun gece 5 gibi yattim
<Kartagis> bunu dinlemiş miydin?
<ogny> suratim tassak gibi
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> neden?
<ogny> bi hatunla
<ogny> yanlis anlasilmalar vs
<Kartagis> hrm
<ogny> severim aga iron maiden'i
<ogny> dinlemisimdir
<ogny> ama simdi cart diye hatirlayamadim
<ogny> sen naptin Kartagis baskan
<Kartagis> napim
<Kartagis> hafta sonu moraller bozuktu
<ogny> fenerli miydin la
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> yok ya esimle kavga ettik
<ogny> yapma ya
<Kartagis> yemisim feneri
<ogny> son durum nedir usta
<Kartagis> bu sabah iyi
<ogny> helal abi
<ogny> afk
 * Kartagis is playing Iron Maiden - Can I Play With Madness
 * Kartagis is playing Iron Maiden - The Evil That Men Do
<cmdexe> slm
<nortt> exit
<nortt> ops :)
<gneral> selam arkadaslar
<gneral> yahu kismi yukseltme nedir ya
<gneral> tam guncelleme olmuyormus
<gneral> http://ompldr.org/vZ3Fhag/Ekran%20G%C3%B6r%C3%BCnt%C3%BCs%C3%BC-22.png
<gneral> bir de buna nasil bir cozum gerek?
<ekolojik> sebo28: pardus kanalına gel
<sebo28> niye
<ekolojik> sohbet var
<sebo28> ekolojik:  oraya gelmiyecem
<sebo28> pardus benim için öldü
<ekolojik> burası soğuk pardus kanalında soba var :)
<sebo28> soğuka alışigım ben
<sebo28> kanal ankacıların olsun
<ekolojik> ankacılar yok
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<ElixirVitae> Taskbardan user switcher ı kaldırmayı daha öncve akıl etmeliymişim.
<ElixirVitae> Şimdi daha çok taskbar alanına sahibim, bu kadar çok fark edeceğini tahmin etmiyordum.
<ElixirVitae> > gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.session user-show-menu false
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-18
<ogny> gnydn
<ogny> banlieue: slms aga
<Kartagis> zbam!
<banlieue> selam ogny reyiz
<ogny> banlieue: baskan bi linuz kanali daha var
<ogny> o da hos
<ogny> haberin ola
<ogny> #archlinux-tr
<banlieue> tamamdır
<Kartagis> KDE'de iken mesaj geldiğinde ben mesajı görene kadar pidgin'in simgesi üzerinde gülen yüz duruyor. aynı şeyi cairo için yapmak mümkün müdür?
<ogny> kla
<ogny> la
<ogny> bu durumda
<ogny> haa anladim
<ogny> Kartagis: cairo dock mu?
<ogny> app mi
<ogny> Kartagis: pidgin'de onu saglayan libnotify
<ogny> belki vardir cairoda da bilmiim
<Kartagis> hrm
<ogny> Kartagis: iyice alismis gibisin la kadeee'ye
<Kartagis> şu anda kde'de değilim
<Kartagis> neden geri döndüm hatırlamıyorum
<Kartagis> bir şeyini sevmemiştim onu bile hatırlamıyorum
<Kartagis> üzerime gelme
<ogny> :D
<ogny> kill the president aga
<ogny> sabah anarsistler metrobusun onunde gaste satiyolardi
<ogny> aldim bi tane okudum
<ogny> biraktim metrobuse
<ogny> cok mutluyum
<ogny> :)
<Kartagis> anarşist dediğin kim
<ogny> meydangazetesi.org
<ogny> sitesi yokmus...
<ogny> gastesi var ama
<ogny> meydan
<aykut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bre5quB9Yrw&feature=youtu.be
<Kartagis> facebook'ta stajyer olmak istiyorum ben
<Kartagis> http://haber.gazetevatan.com/facebookta-stajer-olmak-var/499435/43/Teknoloji
<rgngl> oha, bizim haberciler cevirirken mi sacmalamislar dedim ama glassdoor'da hakkaten 5-6k arasi diyo internship maasi
<Kartagis> &g glassdoor
<f0und> Kartagis: Glassdoor – an inside look at jobs companies: <http://www.glassdoor.com/>; Company Salaries | Glassdoor: <http://www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/index.htm>; Companies Reviews | Glassdoor: <http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/index.htm>; Best Places to Work | Glassdoor: <http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Places-to-Work-LST_KQ0,19.htm>; Member Sign In | Glassdoor: (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> &translate fr en "Comment pouvons-nous danser quand notre terre tourne"
<f0und> Kartagis: How can we dance when our earth is turning
<Kartagis> &translate fr en "Comment pouvons-nous dormir alors que nos lits brûlent"
<f0und> Kartagis: Error: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 49: ordinal not in range(128)
<cmdexe> selamlar
<Kartagis> selam cmdexe
<ogny> gmail'in dahili chat'i var ya
<ogny> nda biri bana yazdiginda uyari almak istiyorum
<ogny> u sekilde kullanan var mi
<Kartagis> uyarı?
<Kartagis> zaten masaüstünde gösteriyor
<ogny> Kartagis: aga
<ogny> gmailin icindeki chat'i diyorum
<ElixirVitae> Browser içerisinde mi ogny?
<Kartagis> ogny: ben de onu diyorum
<ElixirVitae> Client ise kolay, muhtemelen browser için soruyorsun.
<ogny> ElixirVitae: Kartagis evet
<ogny> haklisiniz
<ogny> calisiyormus
<ogny> neden gec farkettim bilmiyorum, kusura bakmayin mesgul ettim
<ElixirVitae> Firefoxta tab rengi değişiyor ve ses geliyor yanlış hatırlamıyorsam.
<ElixirVitae> Hiç browserdan kullanmıyorum artık, client (pidgin) daha rahat.
<Kartagis> pidgin++
<ElixirVitae> ++?
<Kartagis> karma
<Kartagis> bravo pidgin'e anlaminda
<ogny> ElixirVitae: cirkin la picgin...
<ogny> bi de
<ogny> bi isi
<ogny> en az kaynakla yapabiliosam
<Kartagis> IRC'de yardım kanallarında sık kullanılır
<ogny> ne kurim pidgin puding
<ogny> midgun
<ogny> vs
<ogny> d:
<ElixirVitae> Browserda zaten yeterince tab açık oluyor, bir de birkaç tane tabı IM için ayırmıyorum.
<Kartagis> ogny: peki gmail arayüzünde hem facebook, hem irc, hem gchat yapabiliyor musun?
<ogny> im extre tab degil ki abi
<ogny> Kartagis: nayn..
<ElixirVitae> Ayrıca pidgin deki eklentiler birçok işi kolaylaştırıyor.
<ElixirVitae> Tabii, yoğurt, yiğit falan filan...
<ogny> onun icin weechat/bitlbee kullaniom
<Kartagis> pidgin'de yapabiliyorsun işte
<ogny> ElixirVitae: :D
<ogny> yogurt-yigit yeha
<ogny> bi de
<ogny> eger oyle yapacak olsam
<ogny> yine pidgin kurmam
<ogny> thunderbird dahili chat var
<ogny> alirim gmaili de ona
<ogny> kaparim tab'i
<Kartagis> anneni kesiim
<ogny> ne dion lan
<Kartagis> liste acikken ekran görüntüsü alamıyorum
<Kartagis> sana değil ogny
<ogny> :D
<ElixirVitae> Thunderbird mail için fazlaca yük gibime geliyor, browserdan rahat hallediyorum.
<ogny> Kartagis: scrot
<ogny> ElixirVitae: ama bir de pidgin var o zaman extra
<ElixirVitae> Shutter kullanıyorsan gecikmeli screenshot almaca var.
<ogny> scrot'ta da var
<ElixirVitae> Scrot daha basit ve hızlı diyorlar.
<ogny> shutter olum la
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: hmm evet 10 saniye falan sonra aldırabilirim
<Kartagis> ulan açar açmaz çekti
<ElixirVitae> 1-10 ne kadar istersen: http://i.imgur.com/r3qyj.png
<Kartagis> 10 saniye mi sürdü açmam
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> http://uppix.net/b/8/b/10c75f21eb548a415f0be9fe047a8.png
<Kartagis> ogny: pidgin'in destekledikleri
<ogny> laa
<ogny> bende de kurulu la
<ogny> acmiom
<ogny> thunderbird dahili chat
<ogny> msn desteklemio
<ogny> aslolarak farklari o
<Kartagis> msn--
<Kartagis> o neymis lan
<Kartagis> ben yillardir kullanmiyorum
<ogny> asdfasfasfasf
<ogny> kizlar msnci agam
<ogny> gerci feyzbuk var
<ogny> devir degisti di mi
<Kartagis> http://uppix.net/9/3/3/994a0ee95052c4067c35a9d14165c.png
<Kartagis> bu da Super+W
<ogny> vaay
<ogny> kde'de mi bu
<Kartagis> Cairo
<ogny> cairo da masaustu ortami mi aga
<Kartagis> &g cairo-dock
<f0und> Kartagis: Glx-Dock / Cairo-Dock - Home: <http://glx-dock.org/>; Screenshots - Glx-Dock / Cairo-Dock: <http://glx-dock.org/mc_album.php?a=3>; CairoDock - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock>; Cairo-Dock Project in Launchpad: <https://launchpad.net/cairo-dock>; Cairo-Dock 3.0.0 - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDCNHuARp2Y>; How-to Install (1 more message)
<ElixirVitae> Ben awesome a geçmeyi düşünüyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Unity ve gnome ve openboxı geride bırakıp...
<ogny> ElixirVitae: i3wm var aga o da super
<ElixirVitae> KDE gereksiz yere sisteme yükmüş gibime geliyor.
<ogny> +1
<ogny> aslansin aga
<ElixirVitae> Unity de biraz öyle.
<ElixirVitae> de alışmıştım kerataya.
<ElixirVitae> Bakalım nasıl olacak awesome.
<ogny> ElixirVitae: i3wm'e gecersen aga
<ogny> ben herturlu yardim ederim
<ogny> ama awesome;u cok az kullandim ve conf etmedim
<ogny> bir sey yapamam o noktada yani
<Kartagis> &g i3wm screenshots
<f0und> Kartagis: Screencast - i3 - improved tiling wm: <http://i3wm.org/screenshots/>; i3 desktop screenshots and config sharing (Page 2) / Artwork and ...: <https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=890671>; i3 - ArchWiki: <https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/I3>; i3-wm - screenshots.debian.net: <http://screenshots.debian.net/package/i3-wm>; i3wm - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/user/i3wm>; (1 more message)
<ElixirVitae> i3wm sadece tiling mi?
<ElixirVitae> Öyle is kalsın~
<ogny> yo degil
<ogny> tiling ama
<ogny> openbox kadar mouse merkezli degil
<ogny> ElixirVitae: vim seversen
<ogny> i3wm seversin aga
<ogny> ElixirVitae: float mode da var
<ogny> pencere boyutunu istedigin gibi duzenleyebilirsin
<ElixirVitae> Tam vi işi gibi duruyor.
<ElixirVitae> Screenshotlarda vimperator falan.
<ElixirVitae> Awesome konfigurasyonu için LUA bilmek/öğrenmek gerekiyormuş biraz.
<ElixirVitae> i3 nasıl yapıyor config işini?
<ogny> ElixirVitae: hoca
<ogny> simdi yapacaksak
<ogny> ben de
<Kartagis> ya ben vim'e o kadar alistim ki, nano kullanmak zorunda kaldigimda :wq yapip cikmaya calisiyorum
<ogny> bu yeni makinaya yapmadim
<ogny> beraber yapariz
<ogny> ElixirVitae: olur mu
<ogny> klavye mouse monitor bagliyim linux'a
<ElixirVitae> Olar.
<ogny> geleyim
<ElixirVitae> Bu hafta sonu olur ama.
<ogny> tamam hoca
<ElixirVitae> Şimdi değil :(
<ogny> h.sonu
<ogny> yapalim guzel olur genis genis
<ElixirVitae> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnYN2CTb1hM
<ElixirVitae> Burada bir saat boyunca anlatıyor eleman.
<ogny> super
<ogny> ElixirVitae: 2 yil olmustur ben bunu seceli
<ogny> normalde kurarim her makinama
<ElixirVitae> Söyle bi yorum yapmışlar youtube da:
<ElixirVitae> >
<ElixirVitae> I'd suggest i3 to newbies to tiling managers with haskell experience, awesomeWM to people with lua/Clike/pythonlike audience.
<ElixirVitae> I would still go awesome way though, simply because it's fast, stable and default config﻿ can be easily modified to change virtually everything (key mappings, layouts, custom settings, accessible lua execution shell (you wanna move all windows matching regex to screen 2? one liner will do it!). true power of the daark siide! :)
<ogny> ama bu makinada klavye mouse monitor kullanmiyorum
<ElixirVitae> Remote?
<ogny> putty'den ssh'la login oluyorum
<ogny> tmux
<ElixirVitae> Monitor kullanmıyorum derken, başka yerden headless client a mı erişiyorsun?
<ElixirVitae> imgur için nautilus script varmış:
<ElixirVitae> https://github.com/Nevon/ImgurUploader
<ElixirVitae> \o/
<ogny> pardon yoktum
<ogny> abi windowz'a 2 monitor bagliyorum
<ogny> bir kisminda putty var digerinde twitter aciyorum
<aykut> evet
<ogny> linux'a acinca ssh'la baglaniyorum ona
<ogny> ElixirVitae: terminal kullanmir misin agam?
<ogny> tercihen
<ElixirVitae> Guake kullanıyorum da; app-get, top, nethogs falan için oluyor genelde.
<ogny> ompload() { curl -# -F file1=@"$1" http://ompldr.org/upload|awk '/Info:|File:|Thumbnail:|BBCode:/{gsub(/<[^<]*?\/?>/,"");$1=$1;print}';}
<ogny> bu var
<ogny> .bashrc'ye eklersen
<ogny> ompload resmin_yolu olarak gonderebilirsin
<ogny> omploadr.org'a
<ElixirVitae> Sürekli kullanacağım/erişeceğim dosyaları dropboxa taşıyorum/kopyalıyorum.
<ElixirVitae> de bu kodu da ekleyeyim, eyw.
<ogny> ElixirVitae: dropboxciyim  aynen
<ogny> ElixirVitae: kafalar amma sarmis seninle agma
<ogny> ElixirVitae: windowz var mi sende?
<Kartagis> dropbox++
<ogny> :D
<ogny> gecende de verdiydim
<ogny> bi tane flash diskler iicn dropbox sync uygulamasi var
<ogny> canavar ya
<ogny> windows icin var ama sadece..
<ElixirVitae> Duruyor bir tane win7.
<ElixirVitae> De bootlamıyorum pek.
<ogny> hasssseektorrrr
<ogny> ElixirVitae: bu senin verdigin link
<ogny> googletechtalks la
<ogny> i3 anlatmislar adamlar
<ogny> vay be
<ElixirVitae> Arada sadece winde olan işler olunca.
<ElixirVitae> Ewt.
<ogny> dehsetengiz bise bu
<ogny> abi simdi bu i3wm'i yazan adam
<ogny> ne bicim mutludur be
<ogny> ya da ekip iste
<ogny> helal olsun
<Kartagis> ben windows'u xen altında kullaniyorum
<ElixirVitae> Ben virtualboxda kullanmayı denedim de pek hoşuma gitmedi, çok yükleniyor sisteme OS içinde OS, matrushka kıvamında.
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: http://uppix.net/2/a/1/719fbdfd09f07c16292f139304b03.png
<Kartagis> ilk satira bak
<ogny> eh D:
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<ogny> ciktim ben bye
<ElixirVitae> \o
<genc> slm
<genc> selam ihtiyar
<sebo28> as genc
<genc> deb pardus nasıl
<sebo28> arch dayım
<varadero> slm
<sebo28> as müdürüm
<varadero> sebo nasılsın
<sebo28> iyi diyelim iyi olalım
<sebo28> müdürüm görüşmüyeli sen nasılsın
<genc> arch sardı sanırım imla denetimi nasıl
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-19
<ogny> slm
<ogny> http://www.rt7lite.com/downloads.html
<ogny> hoca
<ogny> sorry
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Kartagis> selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> C'den anlayan var mı
<fnoyanisi> demek yok
<BrainPaid> merhaba kardesler
<BrainPaid> kimse var mdr?
<ElixirVitae> o/ BrainPaid!
<BrainPaid> ?
<BrainPaid> Buyur
<firehawk> slm arkadaşlar
<sebo_> as
<ElixirVitae> \o
<firehawk> size bir sorum olacaktı
<ElixirVitae> firehawk: >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<etsw> bu ne ya devlet dairesi gibi resmiyet
<etsw> sor kardesim
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<sebo_> :P
<ElixirVitae> TC kimlik, ikametgah ve fakirlik belgesi felan istemiyoruz~
<ElixirVitae> Ürküttük elemanı...
<etsw> valla ha
<etsw> bosa gitmesin bari ben soru sorayim
<etsw> 2 modemim var
<etsw> 1. huawie
<etsw> 2. airties
<etsw> airties takiyorum baglanamiyorum ubuntudan, hueawai den baglanabiliyorum
<etsw> neden olabilir anlamiyorum
<ElixirVitae> Winden oluyor mu?
<etsw> winde sorun yok ikisine de baglaniyor
<etsw> ama cok karisik aslinda durum cunku
<ElixirVitae> MAC filtreleme falan varsa Airties da ondan olabilir.
<etsw> yok mac filtreleme
<etsw> android telefonlar da baglanamiyor airties da
<etsw> neyse bak tamamini anlatayim
<etsw> gecenlerde okuldan proxy ile torrent indirmek icin ubuntuda proxy degistirmistim
<etsw> sonra sistemi tamamen bozmustum
<etsw> etc enviroments degistirdim filan ama bittorent uzerinde degisiklik olmamisti
<etsw> yani sistemde proxy gorunmuyor ama programlar
<etsw> chromium gibi bittorrent gibi programlar proxy kullaniyor gorunuyordu
<etsw> onlari da sanirim home icindeki gizli program dosyalarindan configi degistirmem lazim da
<etsw> bir de bi ara yanlislikla wireless cartini blocklamisti sistem
<etsw> rfkill komutuyla acmistim blocku
<ElixirVitae> Bu telefonlardan da bağlanamamanı açıklamıyor ama.
<etsw> yani sistem cok gariplesti o yuzden cok ugrasmadim
<etsw> airties isine gelince
<ElixirVitae> LiveCD denedin mi?
<etsw> airties de wpa2 iken baglanamiyor ubuntu- ve android sistemler
<etsw> ama wep yapinca sadece ubuntu baglanamiyor androidler baglanabiliyor
<etsw> en azindan androidleri kurtardik dedik ve wep yaptik
<etsw> ubuntu her halukarda baglanamiyor diye 1 aydir win kullanmak zorundayim
<ElixirVitae> http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/30422/wpa-wpa2-with-my-nexus-7
<etsw> ben google arama özürlüyüm ya bunu kabul ediyorum
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntuda liveCD ile dene, çalışıyorsa ayarları eski haline getirmen gerekiyor demektir.
<etsw> hmm anladim
<ElixirVitae> &g connection problem linux airties wpa2
<f0und> ElixirVitae: wi fi - WPA/WPA2 with my Nexus 7 - Android Enthusiasts: <http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/30422/wpa-wpa2-with-my-nexus-7>; wicd connect to wpa2 wireless network bad password - Launchpad.net: <https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/540070>; Datasheet - AirTies Wireless Networks: <http://www.airties.com/datasheets/Air5452EN_DS.pdf>; AIRTIES RT-211 125Mbps Wireless ADSL2+ 4 Port Router: (2 more messages)
<etsw> ubuntu live cd default ayarlar (benim proxy degisimi filan yapmamis halini gosteriyor) iceriyor diyorsun
<sebo_> Sysinfo for 'bose': Linux 3.6.10-1-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.9.4, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2140  @ 1.60GHz at 1200 MHz (3228 bogomips), HD: 72/95GB, RAM: 1993/3033MB, 134 proc's, 3.1h up
<etsw> cok mantikli ya bu dedigin
<etsw> peki ya diyelim ki oldu, eski haline nasil getirecem
<etsw> silip bastan mi kuracam
<etsw> repair tarzi bisey yok mu veya user config dosyalarini ilk haline getir gibi
<ElixirVitae> Sadece ayarları eski haline getireceksin.
<sebo_>  .kde4 sil yeni kurulmuş gibi olsun
<ElixirVitae> config dosyalarının yerlerini liveCD sessionda bulup kopyalayıp normal log-in sırasında yapıştırmak geliyor aklıma.
<etsw> sebo_ : gnome var da awesome kuracam
<ElixirVitae> Tabii yaptığın değişiklikleri adım adım geriye takip etmek de olabilir.
<sebo_> pardon o kade deydi degilmi
<etsw> ElixirVitae ben gnome classic yuklerken de bayagi bir sey silmistim
<etsw> 2 ay batarya simgem olmadan yasamistim :D
<etsw> neyse en azindan hepsi birer tecrube oluyor
<ElixirVitae> Synapticde yeniden yükleme seçeneği var, nasıl bir değişiklik yapıyor tam emin değilim.
<sebo_> gnomede .kde gibi bişey yokmu
<ElixirVitae> Batarya simgesini direk kaldırdım, zaten ölmek üzere.
<ElixirVitae> ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<etsw> :D
<ElixirVitae> Bilmiyorum, KDE yi ellemedim hiç~
<etsw> ben de
<etsw> ama var sebo
<sebo_> bende gnomeye ısınamadım:P
<etsw> benzeri gnome configleri var da simdi sisteme bir sey kurunca neyi degistirdigini cok bilemiyorum o kadar usta degilim
<etsw> baktigim yerleri hep degistirdim zaten
<ElixirVitae> etsw, değişiklik yapacağım zaman değiştireceğim dosyayı aynı klasöre kopyalayıp uzantısını .back.up yapıyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Problem olduğunda geri almak kolay oluyor.
<ElixirVitae> Sistem dosyalarında değişiklik yaparken yedeğini almak sonradan başının ağrımasını engeller.
<ElixirVitae> Hatta mümkünse herşeyi yedekle ;)
<etsw> cok mantikli da mesela
<etsw> gnome-session-back kuruyorum
<etsw> classic gnome gorunumu icin, apt-get ile , o neyi degistiriyor tam bilemiyorum
<etsw> sorunum o yani
<etsw> Simurg ne guzel nick ya
<etsw> ubuntudan daha iyi linux oyunlarina uyumlu bi distro var mi?
<etsw> yani oyun distrosu diyince akla hangisi gelir  ?
<Caglar> daha hafif distrolar daha iyi performans verir arch misal bu işi daha iyi yapar
<Caglar> ama oyun diyince distro özel yapılmıyor diye biliyorum
<etsw> web host diyince centos sanirim geliyor cunku butun hosting firmalari neredeyse centOS kullaniyor
<etsw> onun gibi yok yani oyun icin
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-20
<DarkLord> arkadaşlar 12.10 da tint2 panel çalışıyor mu
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<sebo28> http://sebo28.net.ms/
<ekolojik> sebo28: sen pastebin kullanıyor musun yahu
<sebo28> yok
<sebo28> ne oldu ki
<ekolojik> yasaklanmış http://pastebin.com/
<ekolojik> sakıncalı herhalde
<sebo28> hmm
<sebo28> dns
<ekolojik> dns tamam da hangi akla hizmet yasaklanmış anlamıyorum
<sebo28> yasak içerik vardır:p
<aykut_> ekolojik, çeşitli yayınlanmaması gereken belgeler
<aykut_> pastelenmiştir
<aykut_> youtube un tek video için kapatılması gibi
<sebo28> omploader kulanıyordum oda güvenli internat kapsamına girmiş
<ekolojik> alışacaz ne yapalım
<sebo28> ekolojik:  alışıgız zaten yahu
<aykut_> sebo28, omploader da paste mi yapıyodun ?
<aykut_> onun içeriği çok pr0n içeriyodu
<aykut_> yabancı hızlı siteler
<sebo28> yok kek yapıyordum:P
<aykut_> hotlink omploader kullanıyolardı
<sebo28> onun için güvenli internete takıldı
<ekolojik> sudrap var ama
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-21
<ogny> selam
<ogny> Aranel: merhaba aga
<ogny> Kartagis: slms
<x12x63> selamlar
<ogny> a.zlmz
<dechros> sdsd
<dechros> pardon
<dechros> iyi gunler
<dechros> kimse var mi
<dechros> beyler format atiyorum fakat 4 saat oldu hala bitmedi
<dechros> kullandigim kod yanlis mi acaba
<dechros> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<dechros> birde baska bir komut var sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<dechros> fark var mi acaba
<dechros> sonundaki bs1 komutu fark yaratir mi
<ogny> merhaba dechros aga
<ogny> 4 saatte diskin formati bitmeyebilir
<ogny> yanlis bir sey oldugunu gostermez
<ogny> sana bir kucuk oneri
<ogny> ubuntu live cd ile acip
<ogny> gnome-disks
<ogny> uygulamasiyla atarsan
<ogny> surec gozunun onunde akar
<ogny> komutun sonunda bir sorun yok
<ogny> terminalde man dd yaz bak nedir
<ogny> bs dedigi byte size
<dechros> ogny dostum
<dechros> tesekkur ediyorum dediklerin cok yardimci oldu
<ogny> eyv. hoca ne demek
<sebo28> sa
<genc> slm
<genc> win 7 iş agı secili ubuntuyu görmüyor ubuntu win 7 görüyor sıkıntı nedir
<sebo28> win7 sıkıntı:P
<genc> ah ihtiyar ah
<sebo28> he ya ihtiyarladık
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-22
<midyeci> slm
<ElixirVitae> ogny:
<command> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-23
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-17
<ka1nsha> Sa nasılsınız hocalar :)
<murat_> görme engellıler ıçın bır uygulama varmı ubuntuda
<ka1nsha> orca ekran okuyucu programı var ama hocam ?
<turgay> internettte arama yapmak daha mantıklı gibi
<murat_> orca yetmıyo
<murat_> pc yı sesle kontrol edebılecek bışe lazım mesala facebook dıyecek ona gırecek
<murat_> dosyaları okuyaa bılecek bışeler
<ka1nsha> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63743/voice-control-over-desktop-enviornment
<ka1nsha> şöyle birşey buldum hocam deneyebilirsiniz belki
<murat_> ok sagol abi
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-18
<ka1nsha> arkadaşlar forumdada konu açmıştım fakat bi çözüme ulaşmadı rtl8187 usb wireless adaptörüm var fakat linuxda kopmalar yaşıyordum artık hiç görmüyor görse realtekin sitesinden indirdiğim driverı kurucam ?
<ka1nsha> arkadaşlar forumdada konu açmıştım fakat bi çözüme ulaşmadı rtl8187 usb wireless adaptörüm var fakat linuxda kopmalar yaşıyordum artık hiç görmüyor görse realtekin sitesinden indirdiğim driverı kurucam ?
<ka1nsha> lsusb çıktısı : http://i.imgur.com/6LOpnDq.png
<ka1nsha> pardon
<ka1nsha> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-19
<ersoft> s.a.
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<jk_> test
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-20
<mint_> slmlr
<mint_> bu mintin kanalini bilen varmi
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-21
<suat> slmlr
<suat> fsck ıle sısteme gırebılıyorum
<suat> her seferınde bunu yabmak durumunda kalıyom bu nasıl duzeltılır
<suat> ftsab mounteror hatası nasıl duzeltılır
<suat> fstab ya
<suat> slmlr
<suat> fstab dosyamda mounteror hatası var
<suat> nasıl duzelir
<suat> bozuk fstab nasıl duzeltılır
<zubak> sa ağalar
<zubak> kubuntucu var mı aranızda?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-22
<yerif_sercan> merhaba. ubunt-tr.net ' e az önce üye oldum. acaba onaylanması ne kadar sürer?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-16
<Galatasaray> selam beyler
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-17
<gulle> arkadaslar bu flash pluing nasıl sılınecek yerıne gnash kurulacak
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-18
<Kartagis> php grubunda gelip de linux soranlara kıl oluyorum
<Kartagis> aynı şekilde linux grubunda android soranlara
<Kartagis> ubuntu grubunda centos soranlara
<turgay> mac bilgisyarım açılmıyor lütfen yardım :D
<Kartagis> git astronomi grubunda sor
<turgay> eğitim şart
<turgay> okumayı sevmiyoruz
<turgay> birisi hemen bizim yerimize yapsa mantığı
<turgay> hiçte yorulmasak kafa yormasak
<Kartagis> ondan sonra dayılanıyorlar
<Kartagis> yardım edeceksen et etmeyeceksen sus
<Kartagis> ya da boşuna yorum yapma
<Kartagis> en çok kıl olduklarım da gözünün önünde eşşek kadar hatayı görüp de bu hatayı nasıl giderebilirim diye gelenler
<turgay> bu yüzden birileri aynı yerde  sürü psikolojisi
<Kartagis> ferahser gelmiş sonra konuşuruz
<ferahser> Sonra konusun sonra :)
<irctc526> selam
<irctc526>  sqldeveloper'ı ubuntu 14.10 üzerinde yükledim
<irctc526> sudo komutu ile sqldeveloper ı çalıştırabiliyorum fakat sudo olmadan çalıştıramıyorum
<irctc526> internette genellikle unset GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID  ile düzeleceği belirtilmiş ama benim için yararlı olmadı
<irctc526> daha önce denemiş ve çalıştırabilmiş biri varsa yardım rica ederim
<irctc526> teşekkür ederim gerek kalmadı
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-19
<gulle> slmlr
<gulle> wifi yi kaybettım
<gulle> nasıl acılır acaba
#ubuntu-tr 2015-12-14
<deneme> Merhabalar
<turgay> merhaba
<MaRQuE> merhaba
<irctc488> [ERROR:flash/platform/pepper/common/pep_process.cpp(19)] CHECK(g_process_type == PROCESS_TYPE_UNKNOWN) failed java version "1.7.0_91" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.6.3) (7u91-2.6.3-0ubuntu0.15.10.1) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.91-b01, mixed mode) Aborted (core dumped)
<irctc488> zerk kurdum bu şekıl bir hataverdi
<irctc488> ne yabmam gerekir
#ubuntu-tr 2015-12-19
<Cufaf> Sa
<Cufaf> Android kanallarina bakiyorum simdilik ama yinede kanala sorayim dedim. Android derliyiruz isin kotu tarafi kernel dahil hepsi derme carpma 5 ay sonunda rom boot oldu wifi hat net sensor ve ekran solve edildi ama kamerayi asamadik malesef kaynak koddan derliyoruz ama logdaki hatalati duzeltsekte yeni alinan build de ayni parametre hatalari devam ediyor bilgisi olup fikir verebilecek varmi?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-12-25
<downtekno> merhaba
<downtekno> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2017-12-22
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2017-12-23
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> Kaçımız forumda varız yani Ubuntu Türkiye forumunda
<command|Movie> hwpplayer1, ben yokum
<command|Movie> ben aslında hiç
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba ben Mert Gör
<hwpplayer1> Ubuntu dışında farklı işletim sistemlerini de kullanıyorum ancak aslında anlattığım şimdi neler yapabiliriz biraz kafamızı dağıtıp birbirimizden nasıl haber alabiliriz
<hwpplayer1> Hangi teknolojileri kullanıyorsunuz ?
#ubuntu-tr 2017-12-24
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<command> as
<hwpplayer1> Nasıl gidiyor
<command> aynı
<hwpplayer1> Arkadaşlar görüşmek üzere
#ubuntu-tr 2018-12-17
<ondort> selamlar
<ondort> herkes uyudu mu ?
<thiras> selam
<thiras> duruma gore degisir
<ondort> :)
<ondort> ilk defa linux kurdum, inceliyordum, burayı buldum
<ondort> forumdan da takip ediyorum birkaç gündür
<ondort> şimdilk herşey yolunda
<thiras> ingilizce var mi?
<thiras> yoksa yok. sikinti yok
<thiras> soruyorum sadece
<ondort> var sayılır
<ondort> çok iyi değil ama idare ediyorum işte
<ondort> kaynak mı önerecektin hocam yoksa ?
<thiras> ##linux
<thiras> #ubuntu
<thiras> burasi bazen çöl gibi oluyor
<thiras> soracak kisi bulamazsan
<thiras> bu kanallarda bulursun
<ondort> anladım
<ondort> tamamdır
<ondort> bi programlama dili öğrenmek istiyorum ama ne nedir pek bilmediğim için, yıllardır bir türlü başlayamadım
<ondort> tabi amaca bağlı yönlenmek lazım ama ben belli bi amaç için değil de sadece öğrenmek istiyorum
<ondort> sence nerden başlamalıyım
<thiras> cok zor soru. kisiden kiseye degisir. ama benim cevabim. (tek ogrendigin dil olmamakla sartiyla) python
<ondort> anladım
<thiras> #python #pyistanbul
<ondort> o zaman biraz daha özele ineyim, örneğim bir kaç satırlık mühendislik formülü ve bu formüle bağlı çıkan sonuçlara göre küçük, ,ki boyutlu bir çizim elde etmek istiyorum
<ondort> örneğin, bir binanın yüküne göre temelin altında oluşan gerilimlerin görüntüsü gibi
<ondort> bu tarz yabancı programlar var halihazırda, ancak revize edebilmek veya kendimize ait bu tarz küçük mühendislik programları yazabilmem için ne yapmam lazım?
#ubuntu-tr 2019-12-18
<gecgelenus> selam
<gecgelenus> nasılsınız
#ubuntu-tr 2019-12-19
<hwpplayer1> merhaba arkadaşlar nasılsınız
#ubuntu-tr 2019-12-22
<can> merhaba
<can> ubuntu touch kullanan varmı
